# Photoshop User Club House



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

This club is for ANYONE who uses, is interested in using or is curious about Adobe Photoshop.
Obviously There are a large number of versions of Photoshop out there, but all of them retain similarities, particularly Photoshop editions 6-10.

If you have any questions, would like to join, or would like to learn more about Photoshop:
ASK HERE 

But first, what is Photoshop???



> Adobe Photoshop, or simply Photoshop, is a graphics editor developed and published by Adobe Systems. It is the current market leader for commercial bitmap and image manipulation, and, aside from Adobe Acrobat, is the best-known piece of software produced by Adobe Systems. It is considered the industry standard in most jobs related to the use of visual elements.
> 
> Photoshop is available for Microsoft Windows, Mac OS X, and Mac OS; versions up to Photoshop 9.0 can also be used with other operating systems such as Linux using software such as CrossOver.​



The Club Motto:





*Featured Members:**
Ex_ReVeN
BXtreme
Oily_17
Thermopylae_480
New_rez
GSG9
Little_Geek
Technicks
Polaris573
Russianboy
PVTCaboose1337
Bebobsa
TSX420J
*

*Featured Photoshops:**
New_rez's chopshops - 
Pixie Boy 
[URL="http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j158/newrez/lol2.jpg"]Sumo Boy 

Russianboy's work
               [URL="http://img.techpowerup.org/070408/surf64-lg%20copy.jpg"]Stratocaster
Peace
Lonely Hearts 
Hawaii Sunset 
ATI
Pigs WILL Fly!
Trippin Out
Hendrix
Hendrix2


Teckniks photoshops - 
Nike 
PS User Clubhouse Sig 

Polaris573's works
WOW Clan Sig 
Aperture Science Standard
Aperture Science Wide Screen


Thermopylae_480's Logo's - 
Miscellaneous Works
NOD
GDI 
NOD

BXtreme'ss Firefox Banners - 
Banner One
Banner Two 

BXtreme's Wallpapers - 
ATI
Ruby 
AMD
Windows Server 2003
Windows XP
Norton Antivirus 2007
Photoshop CS2
Photoshop CS2
Nvidia 8 Series
Computing Potential 
Two Lovers 

Ex_ReVeN - 
"Work in Progress" - Dial Up Warning  
Friends car 
Random 
Me with chicks 
My sig: 
Nvidia 8800
ATI Pwns Nvidia  
GDI 


GSG9's Photoshops - 
Cool Stuff

www.silenceall.net
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/FI.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/df.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Jeff.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Filters.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Noob.gif
http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/1060/fagv1.jpg

Sigs
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/e6be36c3.gif
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Sig-2.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Sig4.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Avatar.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Halfishhcopy.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Sigcopy.jpg

Little_Geek's Photoshops:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7110&d=1175426087
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7111&d=1175430185


*

 Enjoy Your Stay  

Regards, Ex_ReVeN


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm not so gd in Photoshop, but I mostly use it to add effects to avatars.

Edit: I am now


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> I'm not so gd in Photoshop, but I mostly use it to add effects to avatars.



yay, my first visitor. 

Yeah its excellent for sigs and avatars 
I change mine quite regularly, if you've noticed.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

ya, the BMW, and now this 'shadow person'. what was the 1st one ? the hardware thing ?


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> ya, the BMW, and now this 'shadow person'. what was the 1st one ? the hardware thing ?



1st - Beretta Logo
2nd - Beretta Logo Christmas Design (Getting in with the spirit )

3rd - GDI Logo
4th - BMW Logo
5th - Two zippo lighters
6th - BMW M5 Badge
7th - Chick with Glock 17C's from Transporter 2
8th - "Shadow Person" aka old photo of ME 

And as for sigs, probably the same amount...


Edit - I''ll make a Photoshop of you and other members names of the club sometime later.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmm, you do change a 'lot' , downloading CS2 again .
It happened to my whole week, when I install Vista I get perf. degrades, then go back to 2k3 or XP x64. Then again when I need to do something in Vista, have to install it :sigh:.
Btw, is CS3 STILL in beta ?


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmm ive heard that it was coming out soon. So I dont think its in beta any longer.
I dont know if its going to be much of a change over CS2...not for the stuff we do anyway.



> BetaNews reports on an analyst with Merrill Lynch who says that Adobe will likely introduce Creative Suite 3 around March 27, with a ship date that would follow shortly afterwards. If true, a release may coincide with a Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard release on March 24.
> 
> The release of CS3 has been long awaited as the last major software suite for designers to support the native Intel Macintosh computers. Piper Jaffray senior analyst Gene Munster, feels that Adobe's Photoshop CS3 release will have a 'sizable' impact on Mac Pro sales.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

*edited for a reason*


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

lol i doubt it will be available for quite a few weeks.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 25, 2007)

*An excellent idea for a club.*

I dont have Photoshop, but always wanted to learn how to use it.My brother has CS,I think,maybe I could get a copy::cough cough::...mmm

Did you teach yourself or do you know any good online tutorials ?There are loads I'm sure but if you know any off hand,it would save alot of nOOb questions on my part LOL


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> *An excellent idea for a club.*
> 
> I dont have Photoshop, but always wanted to learn how to use it.My brother has CS,I think,maybe I could get a copy::cough cough::...mmm
> 
> Did you teach yourself or do you know any good online tutorials ?There are loads I'm sure but if you know any off hand,it would save alot of nOOb questions on my part LOL



Alot of it is self taught, as is typical with lots of photoshop users.
There are too many tutorial sites to mention, but they help develop your skills.

If your ever in need google does wonders for tutorials. But the best thing is not to look for them, its good just to look through a tutorial site and see whats available and check out whatever you fancy. As its alot easier to learn when your doing something you enjoy.

But play around a bit with the program first, the help file gives you the basics. Learn all the tools first, and id also advise you to fool around with "image" and "layer" adjustments, which are found on the toolbar with "File, edit" and all those sorts of buttons.

Another thing to know is that if your photoshopping from your own pictures, a good well planned photo is alot better than a tonne of random 'hopeful' snapshots. If you compose your image well its alot easier to edit later.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 25, 2007)

A quick search and there are loads LOL

Will have to get onto bro and see what he has.Agree with the well planned photos though,a good idea!!


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> A quick search and there are loads LOL
> 
> Will have to get onto bro and see what he has.Agree with the well planned photos though,a good idea!!



he probably has CS, its quite "available"

below is a photoshop im currently working on, im having it printed 2metres long as 1 of 3 digital artworks. Its only about 20% complete, and the original file is in the gigabytes.

Dialup warning - Approx 1.5mb

http://img.techpowerup.org/070325/FRAME-TWO.jpg



BTW - This is copyrighted, please dont distribute it. Thanks .


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

1hrs 20mins remaining from this post


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> 1hrs 20mins remaining from this post





The link i posted?
If the image is on the page, refresh the page because i posted a link instead.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> The link i posted?
> If the image is on the page, refresh the page because i posted a link instead.



bah sry, my isp got dead for a second  Done already now.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> bah sry, my isp got dead for a second



LOL i was like wtf..the image only takes me half a second to load up here lol

feel free to post your own photoshops too guys


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> LOL i was like wtf..the image only takes me half a second to load up here lol
> 
> feel free to post your own photoshops too guys



cuz it's cached lol, otherwise mine took 5 seconds


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

ahhh i forgot about that


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Photoshop CS2 is 363mb (*edited by user*).


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

utorrent?

I did that the other night.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> utorrent?
> 
> I did that the other night.



ya , *edited by user*
I have seen some...can't tell here though.
I better play some gamez until this completes, brb after a while


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> ya , btw have you noticed many torrent sites have stopped giving torrents
> I have seen some...can't tell here though.
> I better play some gamez until this completes, brb after a while



yeah they dont want to get sued.
I have to study anyway, goodnight .


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 25, 2007)

So much for power user photoshoppers .


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> So much for power user photoshoppers .



Screw the Power User Photoshoppers 

Ooooh I feel so empowered LOL...
I just screwed myself  

Oh well, Zek you know you want to join and show off your 5 |< i11Z


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a few things I've made in the past.

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/Misc/


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Here's a few things I've made in the past.
> 
> http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/Misc/



The imperial and ATI logo's look quite flashy
Nice work. Ive always wondered how they got that mirror finish effect.
Is that just a layer copy flipped as a "screen" with lowered opacity or something?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah.  Flip it, change the opacity, and use a "soft" erase tool.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool, thanks. I'll apply that sometime in my works hopefully.

I added you as a member + your works
Hope you dont mind


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 26, 2007)

Added a few more.  Same link.  They're kind of interesting.  Two are at the WWII memorial, one at the Washington monument, and another at a pool/fountain close to the capital.

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/Misc/


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Added a few more.  Same link.  They're kind of interesting.  Two are at the WWII memorial, one at the Washington monument, and another at a pool/fountain close to the capital.
> 
> http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a3...ylae_480/Misc/



Thanks. Yeah they came out fairly well.
Reminds me of Impressionistic Paintings.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 26, 2007)

My first banner


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome,

if i may make a suggestion:
perhaps you would like to add something to highlight the firefox logo
See how the sun lights only one side of the planet in the image below? 
I recon the firefox logo would look awesome like that, with a sort of halo around it.
Kinda like an eclipse - Just my 5 cents


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 26, 2007)

k, i'll do that some mins later 
Here's another (Hdr, lol) effect- Before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After


----------



## new_rez (Mar 26, 2007)

Can I join? 

Heres one of my pieces. Im at college so ill upload some more later.






It my head btw


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL, sure you can join 
welcome


----------



## new_rez (Mar 26, 2007)

That picture was inspired by Darth Vaders "Don't make me destroy you!" saying. Never did get round to adding the caption 

ty for letting me in


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2007)

lol, i look forward to many more good photoshop's


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 26, 2007)

not much change though but final


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 26, 2007)

Windows Paint rulez


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 27, 2007)

-bxtreme
Here's another firefox beats IE banner


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 27, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> Here's another firefox beats IE banner



Fucking win !

Awesome


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 27, 2007)

as i'm new to this, this is my 2nd creation , I had some confusions with cutting and placing perfectly from another pictures, but it can be done with magnetic lasso easily , thats why this one was a lil better  Hope to create more l8er


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 27, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> as i'm new to this, this is my 2nd creation , I had some confusions with cutting and placing perfectly from another pictures, but it can be done with magnetic lasso easily , thats why this one was a lil better  Hope to create more l8er



Magnetic Lasso is good sometimes but not all. 
I usually use polygonal lasso 24/7. Like even for round obects I use it.
It takes time, but it comes out perfect with a little concentration


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 27, 2007)

-bxtreme


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 27, 2007)

A 2k3 wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-bxtreme


----------



## new_rez (Mar 27, 2007)

Liking them bxtreme. Too true about Intel and Windoze


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 27, 2007)

thx  Nice to see ppl like them


----------



## new_rez (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I got really bored lastnight when I was supposed to be doing some rubbish business informations work SO I made this. Don't be jealous


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 27, 2007)

new_rez said:


> Well I got really bored lastnight when I was supposed to be doing some rubbish business informations work SO I made this. Don't be jealous


nah, I don't get jealous easily, nice work  LOL at the sumo.


----------



## new_rez (Mar 27, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> nah, I don't get jealous easily, nice work  LOL at the sumo.



I was being sarcastic when I said don't be jealous   The sumo is me lol!


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 27, 2007)

new_rez said:


> I was being sarcastic when I said don't be jealous   The sumo is me lol!



lol, i know that you were being sarcastic, I was just trying to act as a gd guy 
Btw i had some doubt it was you 
L8er


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 28, 2007)

A wallpaper in the memory of ATI 





-bxtreme


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 28, 2007)

whats all that funny distortion behind the ati logo?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 28, 2007)

dunno, just picked it up from here http://www.newsmakers.co.uk/images/ati/Ati---logo.gif


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 28, 2007)

hmm its probably either a reflection of someone taking a photo of a ATI badge/logo, notice the distortion of what looks like a room lol. It must have been a reflective badge.

Or it might have just been the result of alot of saving between its origin and the newsmakers website. Everytime you save a jpeg it loses a certain amount of quality.

Which is why we work in PSD/RAW and save in PSD & JPEG at the end 

In regards to the stagnancy/lack of club members you could put a link to here in your sig. It doesnt need to be an image, just a line of text like you can see below my sig image. 

eg - "Join The Club!" 

More people might see it, as im not on all the time. Also, it could be due to the low amount of photoshoppers that exist. Not many people use photoshop regularly enough.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 28, 2007)

oh, and pls do put the 3 wallpapers in the featured photoshops, @least they're photoshopped


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 28, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> oh, and pls do put the 3 wallpapers in the featured photoshops, @least they're photoshopped



yeah, sorry, i was helping teach one of my girlfriends how to use photoshop lol, she needs it for a school assessment. I'll do it now


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 28, 2007)

thx  
Making the siggy right now


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 28, 2007)

cool, fixed your + new_rez's links up


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 28, 2007)

An Xp wallpaper  1600x1200




-bxtreme


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

nice, added!

btw, are those image hosting links permanent?
I wouldnt want to lose your photoshops if they only lasted a month or so.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

btw, this might be something cool to do

http://www.worm.bluesfear.com/

long image, 5.7mb with multiple artists


----------



## pt (Mar 29, 2007)

hi
can you do the xp sp2 one at 1280x1024?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 29, 2007)

i love CS2 its sooo cool way better than 7 but guys lets keep the warez leet download skillz to a minimum maybe edit your posts a bit i mean we don't really promote that stuff. but not trying to be a buzz kill continue on.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

pt said:


> hi
> can you do the xp sp2 one at 1280x1024?



i hope bx doesnt me resizing it for you
(its attached to this post)



Solaris17 said:


> i love CS2 its sooo cool way better than 7 but guys lets keep the warez leet download skillz to a minimum maybe edit your posts a bit i mean we don't really promote that stuff. but not trying to be a buzz kill continue on.



Yeah for sure man
Do you guys want to join the club?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

thx for doing the resizing.
I was ill, busy, and so on ...
I do a little task of making virus reports and sending them to the antivirus makers , so after a looooong time I bumped on a deadly but common virus name some like trojan.downloaderw32.small. LOL it bloated my whole system, luckily I survived it  and got back here, took me some time  to deal with it 
ok, solaris I edited my lines about what you meant, sry for posting this 
and, ex reven, does imageshack delete the links after a month ? I don't think so  Even if something happens, I have them backuped on my pc 
and I made the sig too , how about name of member below the photoshop logo ? That could be an official siggy for the club


----------



## new_rez (Mar 29, 2007)

Photobucket seems to be good for hosting. I've had a few of my images on there for around a year now and they've not been deleted


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> thx for doing the resizing.
> I was ill, busy, and so on ...
> I do a little task of making virus reports and sending them to the antivirus makers , so after a looooong time I bumped on a deadly but common virus name some like trojan.downloaderw32.small. LOL it bloated my whole system, luckily I survived it  and got back here, took me some time  to deal with it
> ok, solaris I edited my lines about what you meant, sry for posting this
> ...



Do you mean doing a photoshop of our members names for the 1st post of the thread?
Or a photoshop for Photoshop Clubhouse users to use as a sig, with all the clubhouse users nicknames in it? (I dont think It'd fit  )


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Do you mean doing a photoshop of our members names for the 1st post of the thread?
> Or a photoshop for Photoshop Clubhouse users to use as a sig, with all the clubhouse users nicknames in it? (I dont think It'd fit  )



my siggy  a member can put his name under the logo in siggy, and he's certified an official photoshop club member  I thought I'd put my name init, but 1st to ask the 'leader' of the club


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

new_rez said:


> Photobucket seems to be good for hosting. I've had a few of my images on there for around a year now and they've not been deleted



does imageshack delete ? i didn't have any1 deleted btw, but do tell me if it 'does' delete them  and i'll try photobucket too


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

meh im not the leader of the club lol, we're all equal 
You dont need to ask my permission for anything 

Go ahead and do it 
Do you want all the names under your sig or just your own?
I recon all the names would be a pretty cool idea. 



BXtreme said:


> does imageshack delete ? i didn't have any1 deleted btw, but do tell me if it 'does' delete them  and i'll try photobucket too



I dunno but i always see imageshack links from images that are no longer hosted and i assumed they only hosted them for a month or something


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> meh im not the leader of the club lol, we're all equal
> You dont need to ask my permission for anything
> 
> Go ahead and do it
> ...



ya lol, but too many member+500x100 siggy+tpu psclub text=no space  
so, 1 member=1 siggy for him with his name on it


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

so you mean we all use the same sig, just with diff name on it for each member

or we could just put the names below the sig image in text


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> so you mean we all use the same sig, just with diff name on it for each member
> 
> or we could just put the names below the sig image in text



the 1st option


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

ook, which sig are we using. 
Or, new design???

Ideas? I like things that are plain and blend in with the page 
Alot of my sigs use a background colour the same colour as the page for that reason. (eg my avatar)
But yeah im thinking the photoshop logo and maybe something unique to one side and the persons name in sleek, long writing. 

Ill take a look around for some fonts once i have a shower lol...i just got home from karate


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll use my own siggy, name inserting done 
btw which 'belt' are you in ?


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

Im black
Its called Sho Dan


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

COol, too bad I didn't continue it after green  usually forgot the theory stuff, but remember the buttkicking part


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> COol, too bad I didn't continue it after green  usually forgot the theory stuff, but remember the buttkicking part



lol
technique is everything.
karate is cool because you can use it in life, not just for fighting. It teachs you how to lift, how to fall, how to use your whole body strength instead of just your arms etc.

Also gives you good reflexes 
Its funny when people on the bus (stupid school kids) flick my ears and stuff...pussies. Because  I let them do it a few times, and then as soon as they go for a third or fourth flick i just reach  behind my head and twist their fingers without even looking. Its great for impressing chicks too


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> lol
> technique is everything.
> karate is cool because you can use it in life, not just for fighting. It teachs you how to lift, how to fall, how to use your whole body strength instead of just your arms etc.
> 
> ...



already did that   
Btw, you won't belive what I'm making now  A Norton wallpaper !!!


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 29, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> already did that
> Btw, you won't belive what I'm making now  A Norton wallpaper !!!



OH
MY
GAWD


Why dont you just kill yourself, lol.
Make a funny wallpaper


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

ROFL
But really, Norton 07 is being told as per security tests the best detection antivirus, so the 2007 version deserves it  The REST ARE CRAP


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, I'm not a fanboy, and Norton isn't paying me  But here's a yellow Norton av 2007 wallpaper, 1280x960
Sums up beautiful with many themes and also the XP Blue theme  Enjoy.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 29, 2007)

The Norton logo needs to be more crisp.  See if you can find a higher resolution version.  I would use a font more similar to that of Symantec's for the rest of the wording too.  It would look much cleaner and professional in my opinion.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

I made the font different because i'm not doing publicity of this 
and ya, the logo is kinda blurry, i'll change that


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is a much larger version of the logo.  It should work well for any resolution background.

http://www.digitalcraft.org/iloveyou/images/press/symantec_logo.gif


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 29, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Here is a much larger version of the logo.  It should work well for any resolution background.
> 
> http://www.digitalcraft.org/iloveyou/images/press/symantec_logo.gif



done  Edited at the previous post. Looks 'much' better now


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow.  That did make a huge difference.  Much better imo.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 30, 2007)

added, where do you find the time to do all these desktop wallpapers lol


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 30, 2007)

simple, 1 wallpaper=15-20 mins. Mostly I make 1 or 2 wallpapers a day.
I just start a download and do this stuff while NOT w8ing for the dowload to finish  OR play some games  
Btw, the worm is toooo big for my brain to handle, but it may be possible by multiple members


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 30, 2007)

haha yes thats the point lol,

the worm would be awesome if we had say, at least 6-10 dedicated members
and we might have to ask wizzard to help set it up cuz the worm needs to be heaps of images side by side, not just all the images merged and saved as one file, otherwise it'l take too long to load.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 30, 2007)

It usuallly does take long time to load, as seen with the worms in that site :|
149 IMAGES !!! IN THAT WORM....
And you're thinking about making one ??! We can't make so much ??? or can we


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 30, 2007)

We could take one, it would require a bit of planning, and perhaps some help from w1z in hosting/formatting the images on a separatepage correctly.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 30, 2007)

ya gd idea 
Btw, an Adobe CS wallpaper for Publicity of our club's main product 
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8544/apcs2wallhg6.jpg
Another modded version of this one-
http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/4971/apcs22walldn2.jpg


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 31, 2007)

updated your wallpapers and now making sig !


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 31, 2007)

ex_reven said:


>



Photoshop your number plate  

Btw, make the edge around the supercharger more realistic; i.e blend and dodge effects.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 31, 2007)

I did this ages ago for novelty purposes lol, I cbf changing it now, but yeah it would have been good to finish off at the time. 

Its my mates car 

EDIT - I did it. Just for you TK


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

Cmon guys we need some more  photoshoppers  Show off your works here guys!


----------



## pt (Apr 1, 2007)

i nee to learn photoshop and paintshop
currently learning autocad


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

terrorist with no clue how to use an rpg


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> terrorist with no clue how to use an rpg



      
Post in crazy pic thread


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

me pwning


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 1, 2007)

From the better Crazy Picture Thread


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

hahahha !
lolzor

heres one of my mates, and TPU's very own Pinchy is on the right


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a few nice images I made via shop.

Cool Stuff

http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/954/fightagainstxu1.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/FI.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/df.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Stewescarrycopy.gif

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Jeff.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/TheWallcopy.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Filters.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Noob.gif

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/1060/fagv1.jpg


Sigs

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/e6be36c3.gif

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Sig-2.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Sig4.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Avatar.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Halfishhcopy.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Sigcopy.jpg

ATI Tool stuff

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/Version5copy.gif

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/ATITOOLV3jpeg.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/ATITOOLV2copy.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/GSG9/ATITOOLV1copy.jpg


oh, and www.silenceall.net I made, I have more, just not here...

http://img.techpowerup.org/070404/wtf.jpg


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

not bad man, not bad at all 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 1, 2007)

nice ones GSG 
a lil  at the 3000x3000, but that makes it future proof too  Niceee.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## BXtreme (Apr 1, 2007)

what card is that originally ?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

Nvidia 8800,

btw should we advertise for people to make requests for photoshops?

So they can request  photoshops, avatars or sigs?
I think it would be good for publicity


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Nvidia 8800,
> 
> btw should we advertise for people to make requests for photoshops?
> 
> ...



are you kidding, it'd be awesome. but I hope we could handle ALL those orders  If yes nice idea 
p.s i'm back lol.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> are you kidding, it'd be awesome. but I hope we could handle ALL those orders  If yes nice idea
> p.s i'm back lol.



yeah i did it a while back with pvtcaboose and zekrahimator when i was part of the Power User Clubhouse as a Photoshopper. There were about 13-15 requests for avatars for christmas. But as a team we got them done ok . Obviously this may involve a heap more requests than that, as it isnt just avatars we'd be doing, but still it would be spread over enough time for us to get them done. If not, they'll just have to wait 

We wont advertise just yet though, maybe in a couple of days when I finish my exam block and im on holidays .

PS - I noticed


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> hahahha !
> lolzor
> 
> heres one of my mates, and TPU's very own Pinchy is on the right



use photoshop and fix your teeth  .

LOL Arsenic and grenade, then shade it and yeah... you know the drill.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

its not me ! 
I have perfect teeth  (used to have braces )


----------



## little geek (Apr 1, 2007)

Spot Any Thing Suspicious??


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

the unlit trinitolulene in the background?

nice work man, would you like to be a member ?


----------



## little geek (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeas Please


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

updated  your one of us now! lol

*chains little_geek to club*  

...just kidding


----------



## little geek (Apr 1, 2007)

lol soz for slo replies workin on new piccy


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

no worries


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice work, whats that font called?


----------



## little geek (Apr 1, 2007)

monotype corsiva


----------



## little geek (Apr 1, 2007)

so whats the prize for the competition? (please be agp graphics card )


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 1, 2007)

lol nothing that (not >$150) expensive.
its most likely worth it but.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wait, Theres a competition?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 1, 2007)

You people stole my bunchie.  Now I have to find a new avatar  .


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 2, 2007)

GSG-9 said:


> Wait, Theres a competition?



yes theres a competition, but the 'image editing contest' thread precludes it just to see whos going to be involved
You gonna have a go at it ? If so, make sure you tell us in the image editing thread

You too therm, your a photoshopper arnt ya?



Thermopylae_480 said:


> You people stole my bunchie.  Now I have to find a new avatar  .



No we didnt, it was posted by you in the crazy pic thread...we didnt touch it, zek just taxed it and put it as everyones Avatar


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 2, 2007)

Feel the power of Geforce 8 series gfx cards   -


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 2, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! 
added !


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 2, 2007)

don't worry, when the R600 comes out, I'll make a good (ruby included) one for it too


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2007)

new avatar


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 4, 2007)

better than the 'death' 
so what's the next event in the "Photoshop Clubhouse" ? and when is the date of the you-know-what ?


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright talented photoshoppers, I have a challenge for you....


Make me a 150x150 spongebob forum avatar less than 19.5 KB. I'm fine with or without animation. Best one wins their artwork as my avatar. Thanks guys .


----------



## technicks (Apr 8, 2007)

I like Nike's. Old ones the most. So i made a nice collection.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was making this for my WoW guild but never quite finished it so it still needs some improvements.  I mainly don't like the handle.  I may finish the sword part someday, I think it's a good start.

Oh and I've quite playing WoW, so nobody give me the WoW ruins lives lecture.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 8, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Alright talented photoshoppers, I have a challenge for you....
> 
> 
> Make me a 150x150 spongebob forum avatar less than 19.5 KB. I'm fine with or without animation. Best one wins their artwork as my avatar. Thanks guys .



just any specifics with regards to spongebob?

sorry about the wait guys, i wasnt home these last couple of days 
Happy easter to all!


@ Technics and Polaris
Nice work! 
Welcome to zee clubhouse


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 8, 2007)

Spongebob


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 8, 2007)

Spongebob + Banstick


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 8, 2007)

Now Zek has two options , he'll be able to choose av in-between in change of mood 
btw I've gotta make some more photoshops  My CS2 has been long dead silent


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 8, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> Now Zek has two options , he'll be able to choose av in-between in change of mood



hahahaha


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 8, 2007)

I like it....

I like it a lot . 

Good job Ex_Reven, you're the winner for now. Anyone else wanna shot at making me an avatar you're more than welcome to.

PS- Anyone else that wants to try, please make the avatar happy/funny. I trust your judgement .


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 8, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I like it....
> 
> Good job Ex_Reven, you're the winner for now.


Yaaaaaaaay WIN! lol
Bxtreme, I think we should start that PS Image Editing Contest tomorrow.
What do you think?




zekrahminator said:


> PS- Anyone else that wants to try, please make the avatar happy/funny. I trust your judgement .


Banstick ftw?
I think someone should PS Spongebob having sex with a gearstick


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 8, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Yaaaaaaaay WIN! lol
> Bxtreme, I think we should start that PS Image Editing Contest tomorrow.
> What do you think?
> 
> ...



Congrats!   
@ contest, ok  But I'll be online here near time as now, got some work  so how many participants have we got yet ?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 8, 2007)

im relatively sure we will have at least 10 participants.

Probably a bit more, there were some people that use photoshop that didnt say they were interested. Meh, whatever happens happens.


----------



## russianboy (Apr 9, 2007)

My first entry into the club.
STRATOCASTER FTW!!!!!


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 9, 2007)

nice, my dad recently bought one of them


----------



## russianboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Peace


----------



## russianboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper 1940


----------



## technicks (Apr 9, 2007)

Think i did well. I don't really know much about Photoshop, but i'm learning.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome sig technicks,

AND Russianboy, that shit is trippy man  
Well done! Added to the gallery in post one


----------



## russianboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I specialize in color shifting. Making pictures "trippy" and such.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2007)

I noticed


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2007)

The contest is up guys 

For anyone who didnt get my courtesy PM


----------



## russianboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hawaii Sunset


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 10, 2007)

Get rid of the speckling and at least it will look kind like Andy Warhol or something.  Not to fond of it myself though.  Hurts my eyes.  That's just personal opinion though  .


----------



## pt (Apr 10, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Get rid of the speckling and at least it will look kind like Andy Warhol or something.  Not to fond of it myself though.  Hurts my eyes.  That's just personal opinion though  .



doesn't seem pop-art to me, altought it ressembles the marylin monroe one

it hurts my eyes aswell


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2007)

If you want to remove speckling, use a gaussian blur or something similar to desharpen the pixellated points of the image and average out the colours somewhat.


----------



## russianboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I know, I just was in school, learning, like all of you should be .


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 11, 2007)

that looks better 

added to the archive


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 11, 2007)

pt said:


> doesn't seem pop-art to me, altought it ressembles the marylin monroe one
> 
> it hurts my eyes aswell



Well, not pop-art.  Just kind of the solid odd color type thing.  Closest artist I could think of.

I like it better without the speckles.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 11, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Well, not pop-art.  Just kind of the solid odd color type thing.  Closest artist I could think of.
> 
> I like it better without the speckles.



Your correct in saying its not.

Pop art is a celebration of popular culture and mass production.
Eg - Andy Warhol's depiction of the Heinz tins, coke bottles etc

He presented them in single colour with a large number of the same thing side by side. It represents not only the cultural entity of coke/heinz as a major part of US Culture and capitalistic business, but also the era of mass production in which he lived in the post war economic boom.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 11, 2007)

This is what happens when your bored and trying to procrastinate 

Andy Warhol ala Russianboy


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to see the original .


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a 1/20th scale from my artwork. It hasnt been totally finished yet, and i can point out a heap of raster, realism and perspective flaws in it.

But here you go


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 11, 2007)

To give you an idea of the detail im working in, heres a before and after shot of that container ship (all in low resolution of course)


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 11, 2007)

friggin awesome  what's the total size of the full pic ?

btw can you mention me some good plugins ? I'm out of ideas, maybe some gd plugins will do the trick lol.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 12, 2007)

Its about 24100 by 11200 pixels

I would have posted sooner. But my good comp is totally fcuked at the moment. Nothing will work... God I hate computers when they do that.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 12, 2007)

Excellent job cutting the boat out.  That takes a lot of patience.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 12, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Excellent job cutting the boat out.  That takes a lot of patience.



Your not wrong there man, it was a few hours lol...


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 12, 2007)

Absolutely No plugins, filters, used. Just plain tools  Just a photoshop, not a complete creation lol...
Original image - http://www.fanartreview.com/farusr/50354/8049703Lost_In_love.jpg


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## BXtreme (Apr 12, 2007)

"Ruby, you're still not bad even if you're with AMD." --by an ATI fan


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 12, 2007)

mmm thats a whole lot of ass


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2007)

I am guessing this club would include me?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 13, 2007)

Sure  Welcome to the club PVT.

Feel free to post any of your works here.
Nice sig btw.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Sure  Welcome to the club PVT.
> 
> Feel free to post any of your works here.
> Nice sig btw.



Thank you.  Trying to get into cubic structure.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 13, 2007)

youve always been quite a good PS'er PVT.
When the contest end date hits, il PM you and BX about the judging


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2007)

Got ya.  I will show off my work, I don't want to put someone out of the prize cause I win 

But seriously, im not perfect, but I have enough skill to judge and understand composure.

Edit:  And to hind secret messages in my sig...


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 13, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Got ya.  I will show off my work, I don't want to put someone out of the prize cause I win
> 
> But seriously, im not perfect, but I have enough skill to judge and understand composure.
> 
> Edit:  And to hind secret messages in my sig...



I agree. As for the secret message, im yet to decypher. All i see is a psychotically blurry composure of the PS toolbar


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2007)

Better get out your Cuecat...  at higher res you can scan the barcode...  but now...  no.  I had it working to register on the cuecat:  Anti-pirate.  Quite cool.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 13, 2007)

Whats a cue cat, for us australians without charismatic american product names


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2007)

It was a think you put into your computer that read bar codes.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2007)

Enjoy!

Similar style NOD Background in the works.


----------



## russianboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Similar style NOD Background in the works.



How did you do that?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wicked Skillz  .

Here's the Nod image.


----------



## russianboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2007)

1.  Find the Pattern you want and cut it out; e.g. GDI symbol.
2.  Find a texture you want to use.
3.  Create a new .psd using the texture of your choice.
4.  Place the pattern you want to use in a layer behind your chosen texture.
5.  Press Ctrl+D and click on the little picture of your pattern layer to select the pattern in that  layer.
6.  Switch to your texture layer and, with your pattern still selected, press copy.  This will get you a pattern with the exact same texture as the background texture you have chosen.
7.  Paste in the exact same spot you copied the texture from.
8.  Bevel and Emboss/drop shadow, until you get it looking the way you want.

Hope that helps.  Let me see if I can get my .psd small enough to upload.  Then you could analyze it.


----------



## russianboy (Apr 14, 2007)

AMD

Seems doable.


----------



## pt (Apr 14, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> 1.  Find the Pattern you want and cut it out; e.g. GDI symbol.
> 2.  Find a texture you want to use.
> 3.  Create a new .psd using the texture of your choice.
> 4.  Place the pattern you want to use in a layer behind your chosen texture.
> ...



can you do a 1280x1024 gdi one


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2007)

pt said:


> can you do a 1280x1024 gdi one



I'll try.  I was running into some resolution issues with the pattern I was using.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

therm that was quite awesome man, it has a great effect for its simple design, and i loooove simple 

If you wanna show russianboy that PSD, its probably easiest if you crop the image to get rid of the background and just show the logo. Then reduce the resolution from 300ppi to 72 

Russianboy - Not bad at all man. Just IMO, I think the lighting looks a bit out of place. A hint on that would be to (when your creating the lighting) pull the lighting off the canvas and stretch it, so that the light goes further, but you dont have that really intense white blotch of light at the bottom of your image. Other than that, quite nice again


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

All images added, nice work guys. I'll have to try that emboss thing myself, its quite a stylish look 

I also modified my first post to make your photoshops less cluttered, so instead of having the title of your photoshop and then a http:// link, its just "Image Name" and image name is linked to your image


----------



## pt (Apr 14, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> All images added, nice work guys. I'll have to try that emboss thing myself, its quite a stylish look
> 
> I also modified my first post to make your photoshops less cluttered, so instead of having the title of your photoshop and then a http:// link, its just "Image Name" and image name is linked to your image



out of 7 links i cliked on the front page, only one worked


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

serious?

*FUCK!*
il look into that...im thinking its the way links go funny, you know how sometimes instead of the full link you get "http://www.something.com/image/gj.........jbgee.jpeg"


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey ****ers I need a NEW ATi background......Make me one please 1280 X1024


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

what sort of background?
something more specific.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 14, 2007)

You're welcome for the press .


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2007)

How about an ATi gargoyle eating a dead Nvidia character. Mahahahahahah



I'm not petting your Epenis Zek


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah Ill try, I hope i can get some good images for that lol
should be fun 

Why a gargoyle? You mean the beast on the card sticker right?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2007)

I loved the old ATi Gargoyles...there was several different ones they used.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

Ive got these two:
Can I do these?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea what ever u think.....have about killing that N fairy LOL


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> You're welcome for the press .



Thanks zek

Damulta: Thats awesome, il put that in the background of the image  should add some depth do your desktop hopefully

btw do you mind gore? I was kinda looking forward to decapitating the fairy


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2007)

more gore the better


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

im trying to find a decent photo of that stupid pixie  

so far so good with the rest though


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

Done, this is the web version.
Damulta, add me on MSN for the full quality image


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL she looks like shes getting gang raped and loving it LOL


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 14, 2007)

A 1280x1024 version of the GDI desktop, for those who wanted it.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> A 1280x1024 version of the GDI desktop, for those who wanted it.



Great, thanks.
I'll definately be using this one


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 14, 2007)

heres two derivatives of what therm posted 
i did a white theme and a darker theme.

it also has a different perspective
enjoy


----------



## pt (Apr 14, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> A 1280x1024 version of the GDI desktop, for those who wanted it.



thanks a lot


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just found out Friday that Kurt Vonnegut died Wednesday.  This is my tribute to a great author.  He wrote some Sci-Fi so that's where the theme comes in.  I know planets and stars are small time easy to do stuff, but I still had fun doing it.  If anyone actually likes it the original size was 1600x1200 but I couldn't fit it on TPU because it's 1.5MB


----------



## pt (Apr 15, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> I just found out Friday that Kurt Vonnegut died Wednesday.  This is my tribute to a great author.  He wrote some Sci-Fi so that's where the theme comes in.  If anyone actually likes it the original size was 1600x1200 but I couldn't fit it on TPU because it's 1.5MB



what books did he wrote?
i never heard of him


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 15, 2007)

The one most people are familiar with is _Slaughterhouse Five_.  Vonnegut grades his own works. He states that the grades "do not place me in literary history" and that he is comparing "myself with myself." The grades and books are as follows:

        * Player Piano: B
        * The Sirens of Titan: A
        * Mother Night: A
        * Cat's Cradle: A-plus
        * God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater: A
        * Slaughterhouse-Five: A-plus
        * Welcome to the Monkey House: B-minus
        * Happy Birthday, Wanda June: D
        * Breakfast of Champions: C
        * Slapstick: D
        * Jailbird: A
        * Palm Sunday: C

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Vonnegut


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 15, 2007)

Updated


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey guys
Me and BX are currently making sigs and avatars for members
If you could spare some time please pop in over there and help out from time to time
Threads here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=29323


----------



## new_rez (Apr 15, 2007)

Ill help out. I need to finish my low level programming work and then ill get on something.


----------



## new_rez (Apr 18, 2007)

Just thought I would add this resource for anyone who wants to learn how to use photoshop or for anyone wanting to refresh their memory

http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/photoshop


----------



## vaperstylz (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey can anyone please take this EVGA banner and use their skills to remove the "My Home" part
& replace it  with "Vaperstylz a.k.a. Fr33rad1cal".Please try to use the same font with glow if possible.Thanks in advance to whom ever takes on this task.Also could you please include the following system specs:Intel Core 2 Duo E6600@2.4GHz oc'd to 3.7GHz,EVGA 680i sli,EVGA 8800gts320mb,
Corsair Dominator PC9136,150GB RaptorX RAID 0 array,CoolerMaster 830 Evolution Case,& assorted other goodies.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 21, 2007)

vaperstylz said:


> Hey can anyone please take this EVGA banner and use their skills to remove the "My Home" part
> & replace it  with "Vaperstylz a.k.a. Fr33rad1cal".Please try to use the same font with glow if possible.Thanks in advance to whom ever takes on this task.Also could you please include the following system specs:Intel Core 2 Duo E6600@2.4GHz oc'd to 3.7GHz,EVGA 680i sli,EVGA 8800gts320mb,
> Corsair Dominator PC9136,150GB RaptorX RAID 0 array,CoolerMaster 830 Evolution Case,& assorted other goodies.



il do it...


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 21, 2007)

heres your sig


----------



## vaperstylz (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Ex_Reven totally cool result Bro. I couldn't be more pleased with the results thanks man


----------



## russianboy (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## new_rez (Apr 22, 2007)

russianboy said:


>



hahahhaha


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL nice idea
add some motion blur and your set!


----------



## russianboy (Apr 22, 2007)

This pig got PWNT!

Pink Floyd's Animals.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 22, 2007)

Babe the superpig! "It's a plane, it's a bird, no, it's SuperPig!" 
That's a gr8 photoshop u've made there


----------



## russianboy (Apr 22, 2007)

From now I will be using Photoshop CS3, I am downloading it right now .


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm using CS3 atm  It's wicked fast! 
Here's a proof that I have it


----------



## russianboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Did you ummm....get it from the same source I got it from?

I got a lovely discount on it, I payed $0 for it.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 22, 2007)

russianboy said:


> Did you ummm....get it from the same source I got it from?
> 
> I got a lovely discount on it, I payed $0 for it.



Nope


----------



## russianboy (Apr 22, 2007)

reven, did you update the archive?


----------



## russianboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Flower Power

First image w/ CS3


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 23, 2007)

Is the hippie movement just now making it to Eastern Europe?


----------



## pt (Apr 23, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Is the hippie movement just now making it to Eastern Europe?



seems that way according to russianboy latest images


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah i like em lol,
il update when i get the chance...currently typing a story.

BTW guys a bit of a guideline, please dont make any references to pirated or illegal software.
If you really need to do it, use the PM system. We wouldnt want the mods to make an example of TPU policy by having them delete or lock the clubhouse 

Thanks guys


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

what happened to russainboy?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> what happened to russainboy?



1 week ban for spam i believe


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> 1 week ban for spam i believe



Spam?  Like saying in one post
O

another...

M...  

Another...

G


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> 1 week ban for spam i believe



3 more days, and one hour.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a photoshop coming.........not for a few more hours though


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2007)

BEFORE and AFTER

*Before:*





*After:*


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice man, whered you get your source images from?

Welcome to the club.
Would you like to be a member?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

Just asking... is russianboy okay? He seems pretty emo or something...his last post i'm referring to.


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Nice man, whered you get your source images from?
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> Would you like to be a member?



Thanks, 

I got the backround image from astronomy picture of the day archive
and the decepticon image is from gamespot.

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html

http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2007/060/932116_20070302_screen003.jpg

What are the rules for members or requirments?


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 25, 2007)

Really cool combo TSX  Welcome to the club 
that pic is awesome as a wallpaper


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I got the backround image from astronomy picture of the day archive
> and the decepticon image is from gamespot.
> ...



No rules or requirements 

Just dont talk about pirated software (if you pirated PS)
and its nice to see people post their photoshops every so often, so keep us up to date with your skills.

Thats all , no pressure. Have fun mate.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 25, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> No rules or requirements
> 
> *Just dont talk about pirated software* (if you pirated PS)
> and its nice to see people post their photoshops every so often, so keep us up to date with your skills.
> ...



You just did ;p


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 25, 2007)

Well im saying theres no particular rules, as im saying that the rules are the same rules as the user should follow as per typical TPU Posting Rules.

And I let him know that he should feel free to post any photoshops he has here.
Neither are rules set by the clubhouse, rather the forum itself .


----------



## bebobsa (Apr 27, 2007)

I want to join the club. I don't have any job to show right now. I will upload them later.


----------



## TSX420J (Apr 27, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> No rules or requirements
> 
> Just dont talk about pirated software (if you pirated PS)
> and its nice to see people post their photoshops every so often, so keep us up to date with your skills.
> ...



Kewl, I'm in.


----------



## new_rez (Apr 27, 2007)

Yay. CS3 ftw! I have such nice parents.

We should get Zek to feature the competition poll on the front page


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 28, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> Kewl, I'm in.





bebobsa said:


> I want to join the club. I don't have any job to show right now. I will upload them later.



Welcome to the club guys


----------



## russianboy (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice job, but didn't Jimi play a flying V?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

I have no concept of guitar design


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm in 2ed place on the contest LOL


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 29, 2007)

there are a few other possible winners, remember that the judges have alot of points to give.


----------



## russianboy (Apr 29, 2007)

To Zek: Jimi _did_ play the Flying V, but the strat was his guitar of choice, watch some concerts on Youtube...


----------



## new_rez (Apr 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I'm in 2ed place on the contest LOL



Beginners luck


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 30, 2007)

new_rez said:


> Beginners luck



now now, remember that judges points will be more powerful  so, you don't have to worry about whether it is a good attempt or good image


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> now now, remember that judges points will be more powerful  so, you don't have to worry about whether it is a good attempt or good image



HAHAH i really got to you when i showed you V ay 

BX is correct, the judges have more points to allocate, and we operate by a strict criteria. Technically, pretty much anyone could win at this point, IF the judges decided to vote the same way. If we dont (which is probable) we could have some interesting contenders for pole position !


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 30, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> HAHAH i really got to you when i showed you V ay



nope  I was looking for a change in my av/sig which I could keep for some long time, but I do get bored out of every one of them  And that's why we have photoshop 
made a new one, direct from the movie


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> nope  I was looking for a change in my av/sig which I could keep for some long time, but I do get bored out of every one of them  And that's why we have photoshop
> made a new one, direct from the movie



you know my sig is better... yes...   

and an instant classic attached...


----------



## bigboi86 (May 1, 2007)

Off topic... but... I noticed your sig ex_reven. Opeth fucking rules. 

Best death metal band ever... I love how they are progressive as well. Their entire damnation album was acoustic... that's awesome that a death metal band has such a big spectrum of sound.

Oh, and I love their vocals, and I used to hate death metal vocals before I heard Opeth. 

They are truly an inspiration to me as a musician. So is a lot of early metallica.


----------



## DaMulta (May 1, 2007)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2007)

What is that?


----------



## DaMulta (May 1, 2007)

I giant alien bug maybe LOL I don't know for sure....I just made it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 1, 2007)

It's Russianboy!


----------



## ex_reven (May 1, 2007)

lol i might make a V av for myself...itd be cool to see the photoshop forum Represent


----------



## BXtreme (May 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> lol i might make a V av for myself...itd be cool to see the photoshop forum Represent



not a bad idea, but I thought many times whether to use it or not...
we know apk was the first to use it...


----------



## BXtreme (May 1, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> you know my sig is better... yes...



maybe, maybe not.
I made my sig just for representing that I use Photoshop CS3  If I had to make a good sig I could've made one that can be better than you  
I just want to show off the artistic value of photoshop, not what kickass sig's it can make 
But anyway, PS Ftw!!


----------



## ex_reven (May 1, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> not a bad idea, but I thought many times whether to use it or not...
> we know apk was the first to use it...



meh, he didnt patent it ...


----------



## russianboy (May 6, 2007)

helloooooooooooooooooooo?

Nope, this thread is dead.


----------



## new_rez (May 7, 2007)

Did a quick PS lastnight to see what my car would look like once I buy new lower springs and wheels for it. The back wheel looks a bit dodgy...should have set a vanishing point. I've also done a couple of other mods. Thought I might aswell post it.

Original -







New - 






Now I know what the mods will look like, I have to save up £780


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2007)

Skew effects FTW!


----------



## new_rez (May 7, 2007)

I think my vanishing point tool is broken, or im just retarded. Point me to a decent tutorial...please!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## new_rez (May 8, 2007)

I know how to use the vanishing point tool...my grids are a bit iffy. The trouble im having with it is that I have no idea how to assign an image onto the grid


----------



## ex_reven (May 8, 2007)

what does the vanishing tool achieve?
i tried it out and it didnt seem to do anything


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2007)

K so basically, lets say you have a face, and you want to make it more 3d so you make it "vanish" as you move away from it.  It makes 2d to 3d.  (and cooler)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...rMhySNmQXLoJ23Kaw&sig2=x4HiZ4gnCNGXgYyQQf7frg

google it and stuff.  Pretty good tuts.


----------



## new_rez (May 9, 2007)

I'm going to go and make something so cool in PS that it will make your eyes explode. 

Tuhtar!


----------



## ex_reven (May 9, 2007)

i have a calender of homer in his underwear on the wall...eyes are already explodey


----------



## ex_reven (May 9, 2007)

Basically I needed to add a bit of length to a building.
So I did this...
It needs some basic colour reworking, and a little smudging in the windows so that it doesnt look cloned. But other than that I think its quite good.

Before:
http://img.techpowerup.org/070509/before.jpg

After:
http://img.techpowerup.org/070509/after.jpg


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2007)

Hey all.  I've been taking a Photoshop class for school (elective) and we're getting ready to have the final.  I've been messing around with a few ideas, one of which comes from the wikipedia pic of the eye iris used in the Photoshop contest. Anyway, I've been messing around trying to come up with what I want to do (I have to put it together during the class period), and I came up with this:






What do you guys think?  It doesn't have to be incredible or anything, but I do want it to look decent.  If any of you have some suggestions LMK, with some advice on how to apply it.

Thanks


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 10, 2007)

Cool idea, but too much blurring on the left side of the pupil.  If you can take a look, you will se what I mean.  But really cool.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2007)

Are you talking about the eye lid and stuff to the left?  That's original.  I only blurred the very edge of the white of the eye to smooth it out.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 10, 2007)

This area:


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2007)

OK, thanks.  I'll be sure to watch that when I put it together.  Anything (or anybody) else?


----------



## russianboy (May 10, 2007)

trippy


----------



## TSX420J (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Grings (May 11, 2007)

cool, thats my current desktop


----------



## pt (May 11, 2007)

anyone here knows how to work in corel x3?


----------



## ex_reven (May 13, 2007)

guys does this building look real to you?






Im thinking:
Fix windows so they dont look identical
Finish the base of the building

Anything else i should do???


----------



## pt (May 13, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> guys does this building look real to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nop
the windows reflection is the problem, it looks weird


----------



## ex_reven (May 13, 2007)

pt said:


> nop
> the windows reflection is the problem, it looks weird



...


			
				Ex_ReVeN said:
			
		

> Im thinking:
> *Fix windows* so they dont look *identical*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 13, 2007)

My latest photoshop...  can you tell?  (minus text right)


----------



## ex_reven (May 14, 2007)

looks all good to me, except the blurriness on the burststudio title


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 14, 2007)

I kinda ignored that part.  Problem with the found pic, not with the photoshop.


----------



## t_ski (May 14, 2007)

That's funny stuff.  Checked it out and just got one 1927ft. GO KITTY GO!!!!!!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 3, 2007)

Seriously now, PVT...how DID you photoshop the kitty?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 3, 2007)

Ya look at the bottom right.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm talking about how you doctored the score .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2007)

Do any of you guys illustrate in Photoshop or do yall just smash photos and run filters?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 4, 2007)

Illustrate what lol

As in actual Adobe illustrator?
Thats for drawings if im not mistaken...

Or did you mean something else


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 4, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> guys does this building look real to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when scrolling down... i feel weird.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 4, 2007)

Weird why ?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 4, 2007)

Still working on that image


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Illustrate what lol
> 
> As in actual Adobe illustrator?
> Thats for drawings if im not mistaken...
> ...



Well Photoshop can do many more things than just "adjust" photos or run filters for effect. You can render fine art without using a photo or a filter. Illustrator is a vector based program as were Photoshop uses rasterization. Illustrator is severely limited by many things. Photoshop isnt as limited. Its uses are far more than what Adobe lists.

I use Photoshop professionally everyday. I can honestly tell you that looking at the club house here you guys got your just scratching the surface of this program. Ill be more than happy to elaborate if youd like?

By the way I dont mean to sound conceded. I just wish someone with a little experience would have helped me when I started. I enjoy helping people learn Photoshop. Its fun!


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 5, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I use Photoshop professionally everyday. I can honestly tell you that looking at the club house here you guys got your just scratching the surface of this program. Ill be more than happy to elaborate if youd like?
> 
> By the way I dont mean to sound conceded. I just wish someone with a little experience would have helped me when I started. I enjoy helping people learn Photoshop. Its fun!



I totally agree with you.
Its hard to try new things I guess.
I personally dont use filters too often - more use of layer adjustments and stuff like that, but I know that there should be alot more things I could be using.

If you could:
i) Let us know some of your knowledge on more advanced work
ii) Show us some of your jpegs

Id be incredibly greatful and it would help me alot with my art for sure 

PS - Vector graphics, granted, are alot more suitable for stuff that has to be blown up alot in size without degradation of quality, but to me its a totally different type of graphics. Done properly, Bitmapped graphics can be better! It just requires a bit of planning and the right hardware IMO. Im a student (17 years old), so I dont have high resolution scanners and such available to me, but I do have a rather good DSLR camera and a beefy system. I do what I can to keep them as high quality as I can


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2007)

Man I am sorry it to so long to reply. Iv been pretty busy. Well let me answer some of your questions. I studied the fine arts, illustration and commercial arts. All of which pay my bills. Iv been using Photoshop for a little over ten years professionally. Iv worked with a lot of big license also. Disney, Warner Bros., NFL, NBA, NHL, MLB, MLS, CLC, Nascar just to name a few. I create illustrations for garments. In basic terms "screen tees".

Iv been working as an Art Director now for about two years now so Iv slowed down creating. However I still get a chance once in a while. Ill be happy to post some illustrations if I could find a good place to post. Photobucket sells e-mails after all.:shadedshu

Any ideas? I could always send them via AIM or something.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2007)

Off topic, but i'm trying to find the "request an Avatar/sig" thread. Can anyone help?


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 7, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I am sorry it to so long to reply. Iv been pretty busy. Well let me answer some of your questions. I studied the fine arts, illustration and commercial arts. All of which pay my bills. Iv been using Photoshop for a little over ten years professionally. Iv worked with a lot of big license also. Disney, Warner Bros., NFL, NBA, NHL, MLB, MLS, CLC, Nascar just to name a few. I create illustrations for garments. In basic terms "screen tees".
> 
> Iv been working as an Art Director now for about two years now so Iv slowed down creating. However I still get a chance once in a while. Ill be happy to post some illustrations if I could find a good place to post. Photobucket sells e-mails after all.:shadedshu
> 
> Any ideas? I could always send them via AIM or something.



they can be uploaded using TPU's image hosting service on the homepage www.techpowerup.com 

If you save them under 197kb each they can also be uploaded directly into your post by going into the advanced mode by clicking "Go Advanced". Then you click "manage attachments."

Much appreciated


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2007)

Again....sorry for the delay! It took me sometime to find stuff Iv done that didnt have a copyright to it. I am sorry to say most of this stuff is OLD! Ill keep looking for some newer stuff but this should give you an idea.


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 11, 2007)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Again....sorry for the delay! It took me sometime to find stuff Iv done that didnt have a copyright to it. I am sorry to say most of this stuff is OLD! Ill keep looking for some newer stuff but this should give you an idea.



nice work!!!


----------



## TSX420J (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you! Again I wish I could post some of my newer stuff. Iv grown a LOT since these. I just dont need to be fired


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 11, 2007)

CS3 os x, and CS2 windows, for me. 

I've also got elements 5.0, but god thats such a waste of time.


----------



## ex_reven (Jun 12, 2007)

Lookin good.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 19, 2007)

<----------Can some one make the smoke look real and move?

You know make a gif out of it?


----------



## russianboy (Jun 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## pt (Jun 28, 2007)

i'm trying to understand what the kid says on damulta avatar
i think its: "you're stupid"
but i'm not sure :/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> <----------Can some one make the smoke look real and move?
> 
> You know make a gif out of it?



I can make smoke look real, like animated?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 30, 2007)

Could I join? I do some awesome stuff in Photoshop. 
Go here:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30779&page=2&highlight=background
Mine are the last ones down.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pretty neat stuff.  Got my vote.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

I love how you can tell who the pirates are.

xD


----------



## prettygal (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hey*

I need HELP REAL BAD ive got photoshop cs3 and i want to make siggies. TRUST ME i have no clue and i need help! Can anyone help me out with this pleaseee


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is my tutorial. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30789


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 2, 2007)

B U M P.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 3, 2007)

http://anthonygatti.deviantart.com/


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> http://anthonygatti.deviantart.com/


Yep, already have #1 as my desktop. lol


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 3, 2007)

Threads dead, but I thought I might as well wrap up the artwork considering that I already showed some elements of it a few months back .

Final image file size (Tagged Image Format aka TIF or TIFF) was around the 14 gigabyte mark.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2007)

It shall never die!


----------



## panchoman (Sep 25, 2007)

Greetings from the TPU Teen club, i was wondering if you guys can make us some kickass sigs for our club?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

panchoman said:


> Greetings from the TPU Teen club, i was wondering if you guys can make us some kickass sigs for our club?



so could you guys make a sig for my club? well i should say our club.... I was thinking something black with skulls that say "Teenager club"


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2007)

or a kindergarden as background


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll take care of it tomoro pos.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

pt said:


> or a kindergarden as background



 you are starting to piss me off with that kindergarten stuff.
Thank PVT...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 26, 2007)

How about something with swing sets and sandboxes?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 26, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so could you guys make a sig for my club? well i should say our club.... I was thinking something black with skulls that say "Teenager club"









Merry Christmas.


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> How about something with swing sets and sandboxes?



agreed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 26, 2007)

after PVT has his sig done me and the other person will pick between 3 sigs


----------



## d44ve (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey, is there a plugin for CS3 that will automatically extract the object from the backround?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 26, 2007)

You can use the magic wand tool.  I've never looked for a plugin.


----------



## d44ve (Sep 26, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> You can use the magic wand tool.  I've never looked for a plugin.



Which one is the magic wand tool....

The only ways I know how to do it is....

Use the extract filter and outline the whole thing or
Use the back round eraser tool.... of which, I am not to sure how to use it.

I really do not have much experience with PS


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2007)

On the Tools palatte it is the one on the right in the second row from the top.  You may need to adjust the Tolerance settings to select the image as needed.

A couple other things to try is using the various Lasso tools (lasso, magnetic lasso or polygonal), or by using Select -> Color range...


----------



## panchoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Merry Christmas.



thank you very much.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 26, 2007)

Yay, sig.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 26, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> Yay, sig.



pos has got 3 other people working on sigs so we'll pick a sig and that'll be the official one, but the other ones will probably be good too, so we might make it free choice, idk.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 26, 2007)

What do you want the sig to look like...  I was thinking women...


----------



## d44ve (Sep 27, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What do you want the sig to look like...  I was thinking women...




They are teens... of course they are thinking women too!


----------



## panchoman (Sep 27, 2007)

d44ve said:


> They are teens... of course they are thinking women too!



haha lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What do you want the sig to look like...  I was thinking women...



that works.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

Can someone make a purple Ati ruby?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2007)

PVT i never got a sig from you for the teen club.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2007)

sorry PVT i didn't see your sig .


----------



## panchoman (Oct 12, 2007)

he posted a sig in the teen thread @ post 275


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 12, 2007)

he must have posted it when i was gone.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 12, 2007)

we posted like 15 pages while you were gone...


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2007)

i've got photoshop cs3 extended, i'd like to join


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2007)

i have CS3 also can i join?You can see my work in the 3ghz AMD club.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 9, 2007)

Can I join in? Most I have ever done in Photoshop was sigs. But, I went to school for graphics arts and blueprinting.  

I have many many works done, in AutoCAD.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 9, 2007)

jr is simply amazing at photoshop, he definently needs to be in this club


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2007)

Would anyone be interested in making me a signature pic? Pm me for details. Thanks!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Can someone make a purple Ati ruby?








is this what you wanted DM? 
was bored, was messing with the color replacement tool in ps, decided to mess with ruby here..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Would anyone be interested in making me a signature pic? Pm me for details. Thanks!



Ygpm! I hope you like it!

@Pancho

She's beautiful man!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2007)

Needs more cow toe


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Needs more cow toe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Needs more cow toe



wtf is cow toe?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> wtf is cow toe?



ditto.

only DM will know lmao


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL and you even have the Internets


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> LOL and you even have the Internets



care to tell about this cow toe?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2007)

He means camel toe.



Anyone wanna make me a sig of Santa and he reighndeer getting gunned down by a sniper on a rooftop, with some text that reads "Not in my house pagan" ?


----------



## JacKz5o (Nov 24, 2007)

I love CS3, feels smoother than CS2


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> I love CS3, feels smoother than CS2



yeah, the quick select too is preety cool (i've got cs3 extended)


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

Steevo said:


> He means camel toe.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna make me a sig of Santa and he reighndeer getting gunned down by a sniper on a rooftop, with some text that reads "Not in my house pagan" ?



D can add his own camel toe lol... 







how's that?  cant figure out how to add the text to it, 
yeah well this is what you get from my crappy photoshoping skillz lol.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2007)

Good except the techpowerup icon.


And a siggy to match? Please


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

well lets finish he avvy first, any ideas for the adding the text to it? cant figure out how to make the text stand out.
im not the creative one lol, give me how you want the things to look like, and then i can take my crappy photoshoping skillz and put them to some use


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2007)

Use a red text with a white glow pancho.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks JR!






now i just need a nice font 

6 more hours till my font pack finishs download, its got 10k fonts in it  and then i have an 11k font pack coming up after that one..


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2007)

i like the second one, and this i gave it more room to shove the tpu logo on there lol, btw the second font is called fight this i think its a knock off of the font they used for the movie flight plan


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2007)

I just won a contest with this:





Woot!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2007)

t_ski said:


> I just won a contest with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is preety cool T! love it! what'd you win?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2007)

A Thermaltake 850W power supply (one step up from the one I currently own).


----------



## panchoman (Nov 25, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 29, 2007)

A big thank you to JrRacinFan for making my signature!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2007)

You are very welcome!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm starting to get into photoshopping stuff:

my First photoshopped avvy. [made with CS3 Extended]


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

clever T, clever...


----------



## panchoman (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, PHOTOSHOP IS REALLY FUCKING PISSING ME OFF: 






why the hell is it doing that? 

and when i went to save this screenie in paint, i was like noooooooooooooooooooo not you too paint and then i realized that it was on paint cause it was screenie from ps lol


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it means you need to delete some porn...


----------



## panchoman (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah, i was an idiot and installed ps on my 9 gig drive, and i had 22 different psd's open in my thing, and so it like overloaded my hdd


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2007)

I wouldn't even have a 9 gig drive in my computer. Seriously dude, just buy like a 200gig drive and just use that, and your current main system drive can be the pagefile drive.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 3, 2007)

damn smart power fried my 320gig seagate, im running off a 30 gig (28 usable) and a 10 gig (9 usable), waiting on my compensation check from antec, and once i have that, im thinking about raiding the 2 small drives to put the os on


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I need a brand new SIG. Anyone up to the challenge?? I'd really appreciate it.....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 12, 2007)

You got rid of your bloodiron board, tracers, OH NOES!  Anyway...  I unfortunately am unable to create one for you as my computer has been confiscated.  Someone else will have to take on the task.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 12, 2007)

Who should I ask?? I'd appreciate some leads...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 12, 2007)

ExReven is a good photoshopper (of course he started the club), but if you want to wait till say after the holidays I would do one for you.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 19, 2007)

Just got Photoshop CS3! I am such a newbie at it though...I basically have no idea what I'm doing.
Here is what I have done in the last hour and a half, as I try to muddle my way thought the controls


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 19, 2007)

I just recieved photoshop CS3 as a present. I've never used photoshop before, and as a first project, I wanted to make my own sig. Does anyone have a good tutorial on creating sigs? I'd really appreciate the help.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 19, 2007)

Can someone please give the CT in my avatar a santa hat? 

sincerely,
btarunr


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry guys ive been neglecting this club for too long.

Now that im free for the next 2 months perhaps I can do something constructive again. If I get enough interested people, I will update the club frontpage and maybe make some basic tutorials for using photoshop, and the basics of sigs/avatars (perhaps expanding a little on the basics that PVT laid out in his article).

I look forward to any comments or feedback.


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 6, 2008)

I gave your CT a santa hat...
Tagline - Ho! Ho! Ho!, Santa's gonna PWN you this christmas lol


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Jan 8, 2008)

> Now that im free for the next 2 months perhaps I can do something constructive again. If I get enough interested people, I will update the club frontpage and maybe make some basic tutorials for using photoshop, and the basics of sigs/avatars (perhaps expanding a little on the basics that PVT laid out in his article).
> 
> I look forward to any comments or feedback.


How about some easy on ? -
1. How to add gloss to an object, or button.
2. How to work with vector art designs like these http://news.deviantart.com/article/28138/
3. Or creating custom brushes or somethin ?


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 9, 2008)

1nf1n1ty said:


> How about some easy on ? -
> 1. How to add gloss to an object, or button.
> 2. How to work with vector art designs like these http://news.deviantart.com/article/28138/
> 3. Or creating custom brushes or somethin ?



Well ive never personally created any vector designs, so I dont think I could pull that off. I suppost I could do a write up on the other two tho!

I havnt touched photoshop in at least 4 months so Im defo gonna be a bit rusty on this. But hopefully Ill get a few articles up within the next week.

Ill tag them "PHOTOSHOP TUTORIAL" and then " - *such and such a topic*"


----------



## panchoman (Feb 1, 2008)

hey guys, should i use photoshop cs3 extended in mac os x leopard or xp 64?


----------



## 1nf1n1ty (Feb 2, 2008)

panchoman said:


> hey guys, should i use photoshop cs3 extended in mac os x leopard or xp 64?



as far as my experience goes with cs3 on mac os x, it runs fine on it with the native hardware...but what can i say I'm an os x fanatic  lol...still you're better off with it on os x..it doesn't hurt to try does it ?  just make sure you don't make the dumbest mistake to get a 'non-mac' version on the mac os x or vice versa   j/k tho....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2008)

I revive with a magical sig for solaris...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2008)

i just found this 

i use CS3 ext and PSPX (when i dont feel like thinking)

my avatar was done a year ago i added the stuffs on the sign and i need to update it cause i dont have a ti 4200 anymore :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2008)

updated dont laugh i put it together in ~10min


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2008)

cdawall said:


> updated dont laugh i put it together in ~10min



I see a BFG logo...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I see a BFG logo...



that might have something to do with my vid card

it needs something....anyone got some suggestions on what to add?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2008)

This.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 21, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This.



hahaha thats bad i have a gf i dont need that


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This.



Change pron to boobs. lol.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 21, 2008)

oemm iv been using ps cs2 for about 7 months now  on and off  here is some of my work if any one wanted to see
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t...raharacopy.png[IMG]
[IMG]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t249/housam_666/sigs/Abstractcopy.png


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

how do you guys like the new sig?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 24, 2008)

Yuck! It just ... just .. 


I like it!


----------



## viczulis (Feb 24, 2008)

Yea I just got photo shop a week or so ago these are my first attempts at sig and avatar. Nice program big learning curve.


----------



## viczulis (Feb 24, 2008)

Are u guys still up and running. If so can I get in on the club.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 26, 2008)

helllloooooo??!?!??
lol. had to do that...
for people who have photoshop, please check ths out 
http://www.redfieldplugins.com

RE-Unite teh club I say, yarr!!!

@theonetruewill, nice walls, liking them


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 26, 2008)

CS3 Extended actually... (shhhh) Although I have not played much with the 3D graphics part of it yet, I love Photoshop; been using it for 2 years (CS2 first) and I would gladly buy it if I could ever afford to drop $900 on a DVD in a box.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 26, 2008)

you can also get it somewhere else, just use google and your head  so says Jack.


----------



## TSX420J (Feb 26, 2008)

azazel said:


> oemm iv been using ps cs2 for about 7 months now  on and off  here is some of my work if any one wanted to see
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t...raharacopy.png[IMG]
> [IMG]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t249/housam_666/sigs/Abstractcopy.png



Nice !! Did you draw those pics?


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

so what is the Photoshop club about?


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Yep I would like to join please. I use CS3 and mostly design everything from scratch. No copy and pasteing I love everything original.








and sigs like mine which is still work in progress


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

well then if you made your sig image from scratch, well gedaan ou swaar 

looks great



Kovoet said:


> Yep I would like to join please. I use CS3 and mostly design everything from scratch. No copy and pasteing I love everything original.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 18, 2008)

well it's a photoshop club, where ppl with photoshop, use photoshop, to photo edit, or create their own creations and eventually post them here. It was started by 'some1' usernamed ex_reven, and hez prolly not alive at the moment (he shove some grenades into him). So, this place got deserted, the rest of the active members here also got pwnd (prolly by a h4x0r) and are temporarily dead. If any1 wanna show any interest in this club i.e to start this club once again...then just fire up photoshop again and start creating! ^ Well thats basically what the club was about  lol...


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

cool thx, i think we can come up wiff some stuff



BXtreme said:


> well it's a photoshop club, where ppl with photoshop, use photoshop, to photo edit, or create their own creations and eventually post them here. It was started by 'some1' usernamed ex_reven, and hez prolly not alive at the moment (he shove some grenades into him). So, this place got deserted, the rest of the active members here also got pwnd (prolly by a h4x0r) and are temporarily dead. If any1 wanna show any interest in this club i.e to start this club once again...then just fire up photoshop again and start creating! ^ Well thats basically what the club was about  lol...


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 18, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Yep I would like to join please. I use CS3 and mostly design everything from scratch. No copy and pasteing I love everything original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice work dude, nicely brushed! 


(a joke but had to say...)you should call a software brand and say - - > "Hell i've got somethin for 'ya, need app skinz!? Stop hiring ppl, just gimme a call!! the numberz iiZ 555-F***-1337-5K1N"


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Alot of it is self taught, as is typical with lots of photoshop users.
> There are too many tutorial sites to mention, but they help develop your skills.
> 
> If your ever in need google does wonders for tutorials. But the best thing is not to look for them, its good just to look through a tutorial site and see whats available and check out whatever you fancy. As its alot easier to learn when your doing something you enjoy.
> ...



I agree with this. As I had CS2 loaded up twice and gave up, but had someone come on teamspeak just to start me off from the beginning. Photoshop is all about practice but if there is anyone here who would like help just to start of contact me on msn and maybe get you on my my game squads Teamspeak and I could start you off. Theres nothing better than having my favourite drink Cane and Coke listening to some old rock music in the back ground and using CS3.

I can be available most day's if you need any help

If I maybe so bold as to say if the origanal guy is no longer doing this I'm willing to stick my neck out to help start it off again.


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok here are some VERY good brushes for download, free. These things are so usefull

http://tutorialblog.org/free-photoshop-brushes/
http://www.psbrushes.net/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2008)

Why is PS C3 so user unfriendly vs PS: Elements?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 18, 2008)

not to forget these too
http://www.graphic-design.com/Photoshop/
http://www.redfieldplugins.com/Downloads.htm


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 18, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why is PS C3 so user unfriendly vs PS: Elements?



er...it's more advanced ?!? i dunno, and don't care atleast it does the task


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why is PS C3 so user unfriendly vs PS: Elements?



I would say it's friendlier for an experienced person on CS3, but not for someone new. Also there is a lot of plugins and resets for CS3 as well as CS2


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

I thinks its because PS CS3 has soo much more functions but could be wrong, never used Elements...



EastCoasthandle said:


> Why is PS C3 so user unfriendly vs PS: Elements?


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Also there is a lot of resourses at devianarts website


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 18, 2008)

you both are right


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

If you need fonts you can get them at 1001fonts


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Thx bro, just bookmarked it



BXtreme said:


> not to forget these too
> http://www.graphic-design.com/Photoshop/
> http://www.redfieldplugins.com/Downloads.htm


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

OK how long have you guys been working wiff PS?


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 18, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> OK how long have you guys been working wiff PS?



lemme see, since the day photoshop was v6.0, then i quit for sometime...then regain my edge again when CS2 came...and now i got hold of CS3, making some avatars *cough* for personal use lol


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been using it now for about two years but on a daily basis and when not using it I'm playing computer games on Joint Operations or COD4. Sometimes upgrading PC's or building them for friends


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2008)

gotcha.  Maybe I am use to Elements


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

OK so between the 3 of us sofar we should be able to help the new guys to PS out here.

Been working on PS since 1994, on off but been using it alot last 7yrs or so


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

I think stick wiff PS, googling and using Forums you can learn it very quickly.



EastCoasthandle said:


> gotcha.  Maybe I am use to Elements


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 18, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> OK so between the 3 of us sofar we should be able to help the new guys to PS out here.
> 
> Been working on PS since 1994, on off but been using it alot last 7yrs or so



kwl, nice idead to help new PS users, but you don't need to much. Every1 just learns by own practice. So, the best way to cater users into here, is to post your own creations. Just create some stuff with the 'PS-Power' and show off! amazingly some should come by here then. When ya can't sell food, just keep cookin!


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

I wish we could increase our sigs to 450x150


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

BXtreme said:


> kwl, nice idead to help new PS users, but you don't need to much. Every1 just learns by own practice. So, the best way to cater users into here, is to post your own creations. Just create some stuff with the 'PS-Power' and show off! amazingly some should come by here then. When ya can't sell food, just keep cookin!


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

You sound like me, i play and do excately teh same for my friends and Joint Ops is probs the best multiplayer out there IMO... dit rock ne broer



Kovoet said:


> I've been using it now for about two years but on a daily basis and when not using it I'm playing computer games on Joint Operations or COD4. Sometimes upgrading PC's or building them for friends


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes it is but I would like some more height on it


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> You sound like me, i play and do excately teh same for my friends and Joint Ops is probs the best multiplayer out there IMO... dit rock ne broer



I still play boet everyday but mostly now on the hardmaps server as there are so many cheats out there now. So I play against bots lol. But the teamplay on it is awesome. Just look out for sometime Kovoet.KIA. or get me on xfire kovoetkia.

You using the keyboard as I use the Nostromo N52 gamepad but waiting for my local shop to get the upgraded version of the N52te


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry, man as you should know living in a 3rd world country such as RSA, internetz is expensive, slow and capped, so no connection at home for me. At work at the moment :shadedshu

Usually a buddy of mine comes for a sleep over  at my house and my wife let us boys play the weekend. I even have a red light burning in the room to get that Operation Death con 1 feel going. We play against the bots asswell. Same with Test Drive Limited (van die os tot op die  jas) never been online and i hear its great online. GRAW1 and GRaw2, Joint OPS, Doom3 CoOp, anything coop really.



Kovoet said:


> I still play boet everyday but mostly now on the hardmaps server as there are so many cheats out there now. So I play against bots lol. But the teamplay on it is awesome. Just look out for sometime Kovoet.KIA. or get me on xfire kovoetkia.
> 
> You using the keyboard as I use the Nostromo N52 gamepad but waiting for my local shop to get the upgraded version of the N52te


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> Sorry, man as you should know living in a 3rd world country such as RSA, internetz is expensive, slow and capped, so no connection at home for me. At work at the moment :shadedshu
> 
> Usually a buddy of mine comes for a sleep over  at my house and my wife let us boys play the weekend. I even have a red light burning in the room to get that Operation Death con 1 feel going. We play against the bots asswell. Same with Test Drive Limited (van die os tot op die  jas) never been online and i hear its great online. GRAW1 and GRaw2, Joint OPS, Doom3 CoOp, anything coop really.



Go to there website and you can download there maps http://www.hardmaps.com/hmsroot/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.53.

They have loads of maps and for escalation as well


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeettt, my friend and i thank you


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

TSX420J said:


> Nice !! Did you draw those pics?



oh jesus  sorry about the late reply  emm i used render for all the pictures, everything else i made


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> I wish we could increase our sigs to 450x150



What you think guys finished product


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Finished at last


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 18, 2008)

lolz! Am I the only one with PS 6 XD Can I join  I only use it for family and friends photos but I use it sometimes to make sigs and stuff for people. I made mine with PS6.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

kovet  nice one, change the font of the text though


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

azazel said:


> kovet  nice one, change the font of the text though







How's that fellow Londoner


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

hmm lol 

still looks a little off imo 

try this http://www.dafont.com/fatsans.font


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

And this


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

yep that looks great


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> lolz! Am I the only one with PS 6 XD Can I join  I only use it for family and friends photos but I use it sometimes to make sigs and stuff for people. I made mine with PS6.



Go for it lets see some of your designs


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 19, 2008)

Keep the font as it is, man. I love the grill background and the shading you've added. Also you  ended the image off nicely by adding the crome lines or bars in the front.

looks very nice. Wil make a beautifull header for a website.




Kovoet said:


> Finished at last


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Boet


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 19, 2008)

right starting with something else. I'll send you the psd. file and lets see what I come up with





Damn can't upload the psd file to big


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 19, 2008)

My msn addy is there if you want the file to check it out in progess just add me on msn


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 20, 2008)

how big is the psd?, and what dpi did you make it and pixels size maybe lowering that should make it smaller. Just a suggestion


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 20, 2008)

Tried that no good still to big boet


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bump and for rampage:


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 22, 2008)

Not bad but I would darken the background a bit


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Bump and for rampage:



look flat...if you know what i mean  need to fix up the colours


----------



## Triprift (Mar 22, 2008)

Got myself cs3 not really sure what im doing so far got the pancho tutorial and had a play with pics of my gf. Id like to join and any advice from the ps gurus would be much appreciate ....Trip


----------



## rampage (Mar 23, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Bump and for rampage:



thanks pvt, like the others said, is it possible yo can darken the back ground a little bit?? and it dose look a lil "flat" but that dosn't worry em too much


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 23, 2008)

panchoman said:


> hey guys, should i use photoshop cs3 extended in mac os x leopard or xp 64?



Photoshop is made specifically for an OS.
Thus why there is a Mac version and a PC version. Im unaware if they are interchangeable but MEH!



BXtreme said:


> helllloooooo??!?!??
> lol. had to do that...
> for people who have photoshop, please check ths out
> http://www.redfieldplugins.com



Ive never tried plugins before but I sure as hell will now 


Firebeast said:


> so what is the Photoshop club about?



Image manipulation, trickery, sexy graphics. Anything you can look at that doesnt look like its been doctored by an artist. If you do whatever it is you are doing properly, noone will ever give a second thought of your existance (your skills become 'taken for granted' in todays modern world...but if you stuff up everyone will hate you for it... LOL)



Kovoet said:


> Yep I would like to join please.



Noone needs to ask. If you post something here, your in 



BXtreme said:


> well it's a photoshop club, where ppl with photoshop, use photoshop, to photo edit, or create their own creations and eventually post them here. It was started by 'some1' usernamed ex_reven, and hez prolly not alive at the moment (he shove some grenades into him).



It wasnt grenades. Zombie jesus stabbed me in the face with a stick.
I WISH there were 'nades involved...what a way to go 



EastCoasthandle said:


> Why is PS C3 so user unfriendly vs PS: Elements?



Pardon my frankness, but Elements is for noobs. Its a crippled version of photoshop. Its meant for everyday minor image retouching.


*PS - To PVT, BXtreme etc, thanks for helping people out... Its great to see a community of people willing to help each other. You guys are probably way better than me now  I need to relearn everything sigh...*


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 23, 2008)

Work in progress with my new renderless sig


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 23, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Triprift (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok when i post something im in ill have to wait abit then only did stuff with pics of the gf and aint posting em here.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2008)

rampage said:


> thanks pvt, like the others said, is it possible yo can darken the back ground a little bit?? and it dose look a lil "flat" but that dosn't worry em too much



That?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2008)

O btw...  I have a photoshop problem to ask of all of the people here...  Today while working on rampage's siggy, I seem to have messed up my cursor.  Now it only shows as a crosshair, and I can paint, but not see where the paint is going to go if I use a custom brush.  Can anyone tell me how to make my brushed back to normal?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh nvm just got it...  File/prefs/cursors


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 23, 2008)

Next stage


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone got keys for photoshop cs2 they can send meh hehe...or cs3...i got cs2 on my old rig but i lost the key woooo


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Next stage



that look pretty sweet so far


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 23, 2008)

azazel said:


> anyone got keys for photoshop cs2 they can send meh hehe...or cs3...i got cs2 on my old rig but i lost the key woooo



please dont discuss piracy within the thread (as before raised as an issue by thermopylae).

YGPM


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> please dont discuss piracy within the thread (as before raised as an issue by thermopylae).
> 
> YGPM



kk..sorry about that


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 23, 2008)

azazel said:


> kk..sorry about that



No worries


----------



## Duxx (Mar 23, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Next stage



Wow that looks really good.  Where do u even start to construct something like that?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Wow that looks really good.  Where do u even start to construct something like that?



pentool  they are actually pretty easy once you know how


----------



## panchoman (Mar 23, 2008)

i can never use the freaking pen tool.. it hates me 

hey guys, what photoshop plugins do you use?


----------



## Duxx (Mar 23, 2008)

You should send me the .psd when u get done with it   Or azazel, if you can create something like that, that would be sweet also .


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 23, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i can never use the freaking pen tool.. it hates me
> 
> hey guys, what photoshop plugins do you use?



I hated the pen tool too once. Now i use it for deep etching curves and such, but thats about it. Its easy to use. The best way to learn is to download an image of a letter off google.

Example:





then practice using the pen tool to learn how to accurately outline the curves of the letter and its serifs.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

kk  wooo....there are a couple tutorial on how to use pen tool, its actually really easy  il look for it..hehe


----------



## Azazel (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.melissaclifton.com/tutorial-pentool.html

not the one i was looking for but its pretty good


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 23, 2008)

Im going to photoshop my university into a soviet nuclear missile silo and email it into to the university's student magazine.

I will lol if they take it to print


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 25, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Wow that looks really good.  Where do u even start to construct something like that?



I know this sounds like showing off when I say this but I'm not as I battled for weeks every night getting used to it. But now I find it ptretty easy. I find the best satisfaction i get is by doing renderless sigs and wallpaper. 

I use CS3 but started off with Cs2 and all I did was play and practise with it everyday. The hard stuff starts when you start using zbrush which I have and I'm really battling with that.

If you ever need help just get me on msn and I'll show you how


----------



## bassmasta (Mar 25, 2008)

I must join this club..... photo hop is just too amazing.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2008)

I need this made transparent were the white no longer is there.

I honestly don't know how to explain it i just know what needs done but i don't know how to do it. I have photoshop but im not good enough in it.



Also if this can be done quickly i would really apreciate it, im kinda in a hurry


----------



## panchoman (Mar 25, 2008)

right click the eraser, and pick the magic eraser, and click the white with the magic eraser.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 25, 2008)

your awesome!!! thanks


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 25, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> your awesome!!! thanks



If its being saved for on screen use, make sure it isnt saved as a jpeg because jpeg doesnt support transparency.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 25, 2008)

yup, i always go to file--> save for web & devices & choose either optimized or originial depending on what im going.


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 26, 2008)

png and gif is best to use for transperancy. gif is my least fav so use png instead.

Also if the logo he did was going to go for print then i suggest using the pen tool rather tahtn the magic wand. The wand tends to leave the edges ragged and pixelated. The pen tool leaves it nice and clean especially at 300dpi high res image..



ex_reven said:


> If its being saved for on screen use, make sure it isnt saved as a jpeg because jpeg doesnt support transparency.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 26, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> png and gif is best to use for transperancy. gif is my least fav so use png instead.
> 
> Also if the logo he did was going to go for print then i suggest using the pen tool rather tahtn the magic wand. The wand tends to leave the edges ragged and pixelated. The pen tool leaves it nice and clean especially at 300dpi high res image..



If he knew how to goto print (i.e. actually printing on a transparency/acetate) he would more than likely know about those issues though. So I assumed he wasnt doing any serious printing.


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 26, 2008)

So far


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 27, 2008)

Bottom one gets my vote Kovoet.... nice job


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks mate but this one should be finished tomorrow


----------



## panchoman (Apr 3, 2008)

In photoshop cs3, What does hitting Alt + Shift do when you're using the healing brush?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2008)

panchoman said:


> In photoshop cs3, What does hitting Alt + Shift do when you're using the healing brush?



alt shift gives you an overlay of what the image looks like if you healed that specific spot.

As you move the mouse, the overlay changes to reflect the source point that you are healing from.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 9, 2008)

One I'm making for someone in another website


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 9, 2008)

Photoshop and Illustrator pwn. =D I use them for all my photos... I must say Lightroom is great too though... I'll have to upload some of my work.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 9, 2008)

I use all adobe's software. (Master Collection) hehe

Love It!!!


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 9, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> I use all adobe's software. (Master Collection) hehe
> 
> Love It!!!



I got all the CS2 stuff and I got PS CS3 Extendend... I'm mostly using the Photo\SVG titles though...


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 10, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> I got all the CS2 stuff and I got PS CS3 Extendend... I'm mostly using the Photo\SVG titles though...



Yeah i've got cs2 stuff, but i didn't care much for it. Other than premiere. All I use is  Premiere and some Photoshop.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 11, 2008)

Finished product


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 12, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Finished product



Beautiful.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 12, 2008)

Phil there's your avatar as well


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 19, 2008)

testing


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 21, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> testing



enlarge the typeface


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 23, 2008)

Is it possible to screen capture the same scene from 1 game using 2 different video cards and get the exact same file size using bmp?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 23, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is it possible to screen capture the same scene from 1 game from 2 different video cards and get the exact same file size using bmp?



If you did one and the two screen captures took a snapshot of the exact same frame in the game and didnt lag out, the two files would be identical in size since they contain the same number of pixels, resolution and colours used. 

Your two problems will be: getting the screenshot at that precise moment of the game and perhaps the difference in colour interpretations presented by the two cards, since the colours used will ultimately impact on the size of the graphic.

Assuming that your two graphics cards have no difference in colour presentation, and that the screenshot occurs at precisely the same moment in the game (at the same resolution etc) then the file sizes should theoretically be the same.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 23, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> If you did one and the two screen captures took a snapshot of the exact same frame in the game and didnt lag out, the two files would be identical in size since they contain the same number of pixels, resolution and colours used.
> 
> Your two problems will be: getting the screenshot at that precise moment of the game and perhaps the difference in colour interpretations presented by the two cards, since the colours used will ultimately impact on the size of the graphic.
> 
> Assuming that your two graphics cards have no difference in colour presentation, and that the screenshot occurs at precisely the same moment in the game (at the same resolution etc) then the file sizes should theoretically be the same.



Thanks for the information. So what your saying is that if the images are slightly different (the screenshots do show the image rendered differently between video cards) then it's impossible to have the exact same files size using BMP?  I ask because it's the first time I noticed a situation were both screenshots show the exact same file size when I check under properties.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 23, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Thanks for the information. So what your saying is that if the images are slightly different (the screenshots do show the image rendered differently between video cards) then it's impossible to have the exact same files size using BMP?  I ask because it's the first time I noticed a situation were both screenshots show the exact same file size when I check under properties.



Not impossible. Just unlikely.
Though as long as the amount of colour in the image is uniform to the other image, the file size should be similar. If I remember my computing class correctly, black and white pixels use a heap less space, since the pixel is either on or off. Colour pixels should, (if my thinking is correct) take up a whole lot more space than a simple black or white pixel. So that will be the difference  given by the way the card renders the image. Not a big difference, but one nonetheless.

Keep in mind however, that an in game screenshot often tries to keep image sizes identical by applying some degree of compression.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

Very slim that they are the same though.  I cannot even get two of the same images on the same computer so...  

Example:  Environmental variables can change.  In Crysis, lets say you load from a save and the leaves move a different way.  That could change it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 23, 2008)

Is there way to use PS to determine when the file was created or other important details?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 23, 2008)

Any information regarding when the file was created, its author, date/time, name etc should be available when you right click the file and click on properties. Photoshop cant magically conjure up information from thin air, it has to be already embedded into the file.

So if there isnt any information in the image properties dialogue, photoshop probably wont help you lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes there is.  Each computer leaves a fingerprint on the file if it touches it.  So if I cycle a photo through each computer I have, the fingerprint from all the computer is recorded in the file.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 23, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yes there is.  Each computer leaves a fingerprint on the file if it touches it.  So if I cycle a photo through each computer I have, the fingerprint from all the computer is recorded in the file.



Are you referring to modification dates etc?
Or something else?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 23, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Very slim that they are the same though.  I cannot even get two of the same images on the same computer so...
> 
> Example:  Environmental variables can change.  In Crysis, lets say you load from a save and the leaves move a different way.  That could change it.



That was my thinking as well but to have 2 of the exact same files sizes using this procedure


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 23, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That was my thinking as well but to have 2 of the exact same files sizes using this procedure



The image doesnt have to be identical to result in identical size. The ELEMENTS of the image have to be similar though. A non identical distribution with roughly the same overall number of rgb colour/ and non rgb pixels (white/black/grey) will yield a similar file size.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 12, 2008)

For rangerone:

Attached.


----------



## Kovoet (May 17, 2008)

For someone else


----------



## CrackerJack (May 17, 2008)

^nice!

can some make one for me. 

i like to have one that has: ATI Crossfire, AMD, CrackerJack, TPU Logo and Gigabyte. And if there's room ADATA and Hiper. lol


----------



## Kovoet (May 25, 2008)

First come forst serve, all its looking for now is a name.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone volunteers to make a signature based on my present text signature?

I will put credit below the signature to reflect the author's efforts.

Thanks!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Anyone volunteers to make a signature based on my present text signature?
> 
> I will put credit below the signature to reflect the author's efforts.
> 
> Thanks!



I would be glad to if you kindly PM me.  

Also, here is the signature for DonInKansas.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 21, 2008)

Another request from paulieg.  

Red spices it up.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 21, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I would be glad to if you kindly PM me.
> 
> Also, here is the signature for DonInKansas.



Awesome work!  Thanks!

I can't believe I forgot to tell you to throw in a Jayhawk too


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 22, 2008)

Voila.  Choose wisely (choose a)


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 22, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Voila.  Choose wisely (choose a)



LOL. Actually, chose b.  Thanks alot man. Really nice sig.


----------



## imperialreign (Aug 23, 2008)

I might as well join up and sample some of my works:


some avatars I've made:















sigs:

























































other:







_(removed release date, studio information)_





I've got more examples around, I've just got to dig them up first


----------



## panchoman (Aug 23, 2008)

just finished my avvy/siggy combo from photoshop


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 23, 2008)

Too bad the signature picture is too large.  I won't send you a warning if it stays removed once I remove it.  Remember the size constraints are supposed to be 500x100 px and 19.5 KB.  Use the signature picture upload feature in your signature options section of user CP to avoid this problem.  Although I'm fairly sure you knew that as much time as you spend here.  

Use the save for web feature of photoshop to compress it down to less than 19.5 KB without too much loss in quality, but you'll have to re-design it to be 100 px or fewer tall.


----------



## panchoman (Aug 23, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Too bad the signature picture is too large.  I won't send you a warning if it stays removed once I remove it.  Remember the size constraints are supposed to be 500x100 px and 19.5 KB.  Use the signature picture upload feature in your signature options section of user CP to avoid this problem.  Although I'm fairly sure you knew that as much time as you spend here.



oh my bad, thought it was 500 x150, i'll fix it up later and put a new one in tommorow.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Sep 4, 2008)

I use Photoshop CS3....Extended

I use it on my laptop, lol

I kick ass in Photoshop (sortof...)
Here is a Photomanipulation
*Edited*





*Original*




I know its alittle rough on the edges but it was my first mass project lol
BMWFX5500 was my Deviantart Photomanip Account lol
Now I mainly do Photography


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 7, 2008)

Some stuff I made at school. I need to get photoshop but its so expensive..


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought this thread had been deleted, I couldn't find it.


----------



## ex_reven (Sep 7, 2008)

Im working on editing an album cover.
Gonna make it into a tattoo.

Needs a few more hours of editing. Ill post newer versions when ive got more time.

Original





Stage One:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2008)

For shk021051:


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone like PS 6.0/7.0 better than CS3?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone like PS 6.0/7.0 better than CS3?



CS3 has features those do not...  I will stick with it till 64bit CS4 comes out!  I like CS3 as it is easier to use than those older ones.  I felt badly when I switched from CS2 to CS3, but I got over it.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 19, 2008)

Some stuff ive been playing with.

Approx 2 hours work (getting the idea, creating the effects, applying them, modifying them, etc)
Needs some fine detail, and a background texture for all the cards. But so far so good.

All images were my own. No use of other peoples brushes etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would like to join the club. Not to brag but I doubt there is anyone here that knows Photoshop better than me. If ya do I wanna pick your brain


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 24, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would like to join the club. Not to brag but I doubt there is anyone here that knows Photoshop better than me. If ya do I wanna pick your brain



Question to the pro.
Do you ever find yourself stuck designing in a generic manner.
Or in other words, do you sometimes use a design approach/aesthetic that could easily be applied to anything. 

And if so do you find your designs have similarities in their construction?
How do you overcome that?

I have a nasty habit of relying too much on photomanip/layers/blending and not enough on creating a working set of brushes, or working in abstract depictions etc. I know I have the problem so Im trying to get rid of it in my upcoming 4 month break (probably just give myself alot of different projects to do and scour a heap of tutes for knowledge and handy info)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Question to the pro.
> Do you ever find yourself stuck designing in a generic manner.
> Or in other words, do you sometimes use a design approach/aesthetic that could easily be applied to anything.
> 
> ...



This is a constant problem with anyone. Worse with pros. Creating becomes routine and so do the mechanics of how you create. Some call it style but its the death of a career most of the time. Best way to get out of it is to do something you don't want to do. Something your bad at. For me it was creating girly designs. I had to relearn my whole way of thinking and creating and in doing so I changed "style" just by proxy. Does that help ya?


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 24, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is a constant problem with anyone. Worse with pros. Creating becomes routine and so do the mechanics of how you create. Some call it style but its the death of a career most of the time. Best way to get out of it is to do something you don't want to do. Something your bad at. For me it was creating girly designs. I had to relearn my whole way of thinking and creating and in doing so I changed "style" just by proxy. Does that help ya?



Doing something I dont want to do is something I plan on doing in my holidays haha. Gonna learn illustrator (properly rather than for just what ive previously needed it for - I HATE Ai) and also gonna work on a corporate website, which Ive never:
a) made a professional webpage
b) used dreamweaver
c) Created corporate aesthetic (usually its realistic imagery rather than interfaces etc).

It will be hard and it wont be fun to do the reading/learning, but im sure it will become fun once its second nature.


----------



## lepra24 (Oct 24, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I just won a contest with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate cooling solution


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 24, 2008)

I was wondering if there's anyone that might be interested in helping out with a mundane personal project for a game mod, I just don't have the upper skill level and experience with photoshop to pull it off.


----------



## infrared (Oct 24, 2008)

A little project for anyone who wants a big thank-you..

Can anything be done to improve my wallpaper? The asian girls in the background need to go and the net is quite annoying. IDK, something for you to play with.

I suck with photoshop, so  to all you PS magicians!


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 25, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I was wondering if there's anyone that might be interested in helping out with a mundane personal project for a game mod, I just don't have the upper skill level and experience with photoshop to pull it off.



Im interested. Something new to try I guess. Dunno how much help I'll be, but I will defo give it a go. As far as to availability, I cant do anything in the next week (too much university work due), but then Im free for 4 months 



infrared said:


> A little project for anyone who wants a big thank-you..
> 
> Can anything be done to improve my wallpaper? The asian girls in the background need to go and the net is quite annoying. IDK, something for you to play with.
> 
> I suck with photoshop, so  to all you PS magicians!



Its not a hard job. Its just a time intensive one.
And I dont know if theres enough detail in the photo to be able to pull it off (the girls should come out without too much drama but I can see the net causing issues).


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 25, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Im interested. Something new to try I guess. Dunno how much help I'll be, but I will defo give it a go. As far as to availability, I cant do anything in the next week (too much university work due), but then Im free for 4 months




jbunch has picked it up for now, I'm waiting to hear if he'll be able to tackle it.

wel'll see, if need be, I'll PM you on it, but thanks, though!


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 25, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> jbunch has picked it up for now, I'm waiting to hear if he'll be able to tackle it.
> 
> wel'll see, if need be, I'll PM you on it, but thanks, though!



Not a problem.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2008)

lepra24 said:


> i hate cooling solution



lolz that was fun


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm a little rusty on Photoshop due to me not using it for a month or two. Heres a quick wallpaper I rustled up. Took 5 minutes, Max.






Theres a few things I need to add to it. (Its a bit boring atm).


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2008)

try adding a bevel effect to the logo.


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 25, 2008)

panchoman said:


> try adding a bevel effect to the logo.



Gimmie two secs and i'll edit a few bits


----------



## panchoman (Oct 25, 2008)

man i cant make photoshop from scratch like you =/ i can only take pics and blend them and what not.. i just cant use the freaking pen tool and come up with stuff like that =/


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's the second version. Still not brilliant.


----------



## Wozzer (Oct 25, 2008)

panchoman said:


> man i cant make photoshop from scratch like you =/ i can only take pics and blend them and what not.. i just cant use the freaking pen tool and come up with stuff like that =/



Add me to msn , and i'll give you a bit of help.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 26, 2008)

Im about to get cs4 for my mac


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 26, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Im about to get cs4 for my mac



Way ahead of ya


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 26, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Way ahead of ya



lol bloatware.

Figured it would be best to post this here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=74707


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Yea, I am about to "get" CS4 too


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 26, 2008)

i just got my mac, literally. its a early chirstmas and birthday present from my parents and a HS graduation gift lol.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2008)

when is cs4 coming out?


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> when is cs4 coming out?



Its out now I think..


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2008)

yup, just confirmed that it is 

imma go buy it tommorow


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it really worth 1000$...


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea, I am about to "get" CS4 too



I think we're all there


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is it really worth 1000$...



~$400 for students


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 26, 2008)

I got photoshop Cs4 now!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I got photoshop Cs4 now!



Me too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would like to join the club. Not to brag but I doubt there is anyone here that knows Photoshop better than me. If ya do I wanna pick your brain



So can I join or what guys?


----------



## hooj (Nov 2, 2008)

*Photoshop Sucks!*

Microsoft Paint and Paint Shop Pro ftw!!



ps.

Jew

hahahah

La-le-lu-la-lou


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 3, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So can I join or what guys?



Welcome to the club


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 5, 2008)

new one on my game forums


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 5, 2008)

ooh looks nice!


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 6, 2008)

I still don't get how to make an image small.. I tried doing the paint thing but its still 39kb..

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8347/avatar1jc5.png

I uploaded it to imageshack if anyone wants to help


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you got photoshop if not PM and I'll do it for you just give me the size you want and pixel size


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2008)

*Request*

I've got a little request please. 

It's probably only 5 minutes work.

I've got a 1680x1050 screenshot of Fallout 3 which came out really beautiful and I want to use it as desktop background.

Before taking the shot, I pressed the ~ key so as to remove the UI.
Lol I didn't know that the cursor which comes up when you press the ~ key, as well as the green mouse pointer will still be visible on the screenshot!

Please pm me your email address and I'll send the screenshot. For some reason I couldn't get TPU's image hosting to work... 

So, I just need the white cursor at the bottom left and the green pointer at the middle right removed.
Here's a preview of the pic, but please do not work on this one because it's low res.







Thanks!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys could you all make Sigs for this club?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1320595#post1320595

And use the Evil Donald D uck maybe....


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

Oooh me me


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

you liek?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep that works


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

You forgot TeH ElitE tho


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 19, 2009)

alright let me throw that in


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## morpha (Apr 22, 2009)

CS4 is out now... I cant wait to test out its POWER... 64bit and Hardware Accelerated? Sounds awesome.

Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 22, 2009)

I use CS4 in 64bit, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2009)

hi guys i am in need of a request from you photo shoppers.

I need an 800x600 and the same image 640x480

This image will be the menu background for my DVD it will will be the windows menu background and the bootup splashscreen/background

im thinking something dark in color and textured. Text while optional i must warn you will probably not be easily readable/seen unless in the bottom corners.

pretty is very much an option.


The one that i select will get added to the credits of the dvd.
have a legal program in their honor added to the disk
will get a lightscribe edition of the disk free of charge shipped to them
and ofcourse you may right your name someware on the peice of artwork.

anyone in?

o yes .png or .jpg only please.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2009)

morpha said:


> CS4 is out now... I cant wait to test out its POWER... 64bit and Hardware Accelerated? Sounds awesome.
> 
> Has anyone used it yet?



i has it. you really need to ask me before talking about software 

i'll MSN you


i'd been using 7 forever and ever, til of course i found out it doesnt work in windows 7


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i has it. you really need to ask me before talking about software
> 
> i'll MSN you



cs4 is delicious..no idea how to use it though.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> cs4 is delicious..no idea how to use it though.



while i of course paid the ridiculous amount for a legal copy CS4, i also happen to have a 50MB 'micro' version which i find more convenient - its purely photoshop CS4 without the rest of the package. tiny, lightweight, full featured incl hardware acceleration


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hi guys i am in need of a request from you photo shoppers.
> 
> I need an 800x600 and the same image 640x480
> 
> ...



I'll see if I can work it out. do post this in GAU thread


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Solaris


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 3, 2009)

Absolutely love CS4 and using the new 3D effects are awesome. Yes it uses more resources but a excellent package





Made this but as you can see I love oakley products


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> while i of course paid the ridiculous amount for a legal copy CS4, i also happen to have a 50MB 'micro' version which i find more convenient - its purely photoshop CS4 without the rest of the package. tiny, lightweight, full featured incl hardware acceleration



i got mine through my school also legal......


----------



## morpha (Sep 4, 2009)

Id have to have a fiddle with the mini version to see what its missing. But i like having pen-tablet support and all the fancy extra's.

Especialy BATCH EDITING. Ever needed to re-size/save-as different format/draw cdc's on 1800 images? do it once and let photoshop do the rest....I love that function.


----------



## xfire (Aug 15, 2010)

I need help,
can anyone merge these two pictures, in the picture of the atom the black part should be replaced with the pcb.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i got mine through my school also legal......



I got both CS3 and CS4 "micro" versions too. The former was legally given to some of my friends, and they "shared" it lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2010)

I used to enjoy making forum signatures,check out some of my past work:
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/shinn1667/my graphics/
This my definitely all time favourite:


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

These are some of my forum sigs I made:


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> These are some of my forum sigs I made:
> http://a.imageshack.us/img407/5774/touhoup.jpghttp://a.imageshack.us/img37/6411/touhou2g.jpghttp://a.imageshack.us/img36/1078/71676828.jpg
> http://a.imageshack.us/img377/7962/reiko1adz8.jpghttp://a.imageshack.us/img209/5212/sad1aad1.jpghttp://a.imageshack.us/img374/2585/skyline2aif5.jpg
> http://a.imageshack.us/img291/2453/formulaone1auz8.jpghttp://a.imageshack.us/img339/4777/cesc1aac2.jpghttp://img157.imageshack.us/img157/9438/rosicky2oc2.jpg



The 1st one looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 16, 2010)

Can someone make me a chemical inspired sig? 

The main theme is to have the chemical structures somehow incorporated.. with my forum name. The background can be inspired by computer electronics, anime, games, music, or maybe mushrooms(psilocybe only). It can also be psychedelic inspired if you wish. (Mycology is a hobby of mine, so is pharmacology)






















If anyone is willing to give it a shot I would be very grateful. My photoshop skills suck.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Never knew we have a PS clubhouse, count me in!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Is a 6GB partition on my main HDD enough space to be used as a "scratch disk" in CS5? I've heard this can speed up performance given that you set it to the right disk/partition. Windows made that small partition, but it's empty.



Any thoughts on this? Still wondering.


----------



## lemode (Aug 19, 2010)

saw this thread and noticed that CS4 & CS5 were missing from the poll...didn't pay attention to how old this thread is though.

it's weird...when illustrator CS4 hit i was super excited and it was the best version to date. i was dissapointed by Photoshop CS4 but like CS5. It doesn't make sense to me but I am still on Photoshop CS3 becasue it still works fine and i don't want to spend the money to get CS5. I've been a photoshop/illustrator user for 10 years now.


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 16, 2010)

Whats up everyone, I have been lost for a while. The other day I was messing with PS and looked up some nice tutorials on making space scenes. I found some good ones and this is my first space scene. Everything was done from scratch. 

Here are some nice tutorials for making some nice space scenes. 

http://www.designshard.com/video-tu...hop-tutorials-to-create-amazing-space-scenes/

This is what I made with what I learned. 

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/3603/finalfrontiercopy.jpg





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TSX420J (Sep 16, 2010)

xfire said:


> I need help,
> can anyone merge these two pictures, in the picture of the atom the black part should be replaced with the pcb.
> http://estudiarfisica.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/electron.jpg
> http://www.linkwitzlab.com/Pluto/w-asp-pcb.jpg







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

some great photoshop info here!


----------

